# Princess Cruises?



## jaysonsd (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I follow the remote medic blogs quite a bit and getting interested in some international work (and the daunting task of where to begin).  Working as a shipboard medic doesn't sound exciting, but the travel would be interesting.  Anyone have experience?

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 16, 2012)

*Never worked as one, but...*

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_362h91o1xh_b

Dr Kaplan includes his colorful experience as a cruise doctor.

I took one cruise with Carnival, I was able to visit their waiting room only and no opportunity to talk to the staff. Other staff (cleaning, dining room) said this generically about employment for them:

1. Paid in cash, the ships purser acts as the bank. With little to spend money on if you are not crazy in port, then you can amass some dough, but not a mountain of it.
2. If you don't measure up or the captain otherwise becomes unimpressed with you, you can be paid off and put ashore almost anywhere.
3. Looming in the background of everything else is the duty to at least avoid irritating the passengers and making it an enjoyable trip. Or else.
4. Oh, yeah. The "clinic" was in the bow belowdecks so no portholes, totally artificial lighting and ventilation. Little bins of OTC meds on the wall for passengers or crew to just take a few of PRN/Ad Lib.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 16, 2012)

jaysonsd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I follow the remote medic blogs quite a bit and getting interested in some international work (and the daunting task of where to begin).  Working as a shipboard medic doesn't sound exciting, but the travel would be interesting.  Anyone have experience?
> 
> ...




Technically, I was employed by them for a little bit. Did a week of training in LA. Princess is the first Cruise line to utilize Paramedics in that role. I know quite a bit of how the operation works and have some buds out in the field with them. Some like it. Some are looking for mainland jobs.

Contracts are 4 months on, two months off, and 4 months on again. So you'd be gone 8 months out of the year. Not easy for people with families. You're home would essentially be the ship. Americans are paid with direct deposit.

The travel is interesting if you love being on a ship. As a Paramedic you'd operate on a 24 on/24 off schedule. If you're lucky enough to be in port on your day off then you can spend the day there. I believe it's a 10p.m. curfew.  For me, spending half a day in a touristy Carribean/Asian/Hawaiian port without a car isn't the same as, "travelling" to any of those locations. Keep in mind that the typical voyages for passengers are 7 days. So for whatever shipped you're placed on during your contract you'd be doing circles for 4 months. You'd see the same ports a lot.

The people running the program are knowledgeable Paramedics who know who we operate and all the equipment that we need. It's planned out really well actually. The facilities I tour'd were really nice and they did have port holes. They basically have nearly all of the capabilities of an 8 bed ER on board. (depending on the size of the ship) International waters/maritime are very interesting in regards to the expanse of your scope. There is the potential to learn a ton in regards to long term patient care.

You'd be working with Docs from South Africa and Nurses from the UK so you'd have to get used to their terminology/names for medicines. Paracetamol =Tylenol, Solubutomol = Albuterol, It's not NTG it's GTN Glyceryl trinitrate.

It makes finding a job in the Fire service (or any permanent job with retirement bennies) a million times harder if that is your angle. It'd be near impossible make any testings or interviews.

It seems like a neat gig and I probably would have loved it. It's just not something I could personally do long term. I would have had to miss three weddings (including my baby sisters) alone this year. Not to mention all the holidays. That and it's starting to look like I'm getting picked up by Honolulu EMS, which i'd probably love even more.

If you're young, single, and want to make an ok paycheck it'd probably be a pretty awesome experience. You'd probably catch the shipboard version of, "Island Fever" though. As big as those ships are, they get pretty tiny after a couple weeks. I have nothing really negative to say about my experience with the company, everyone seemed pretty awesome. Take what I say for what it's worth; I never actually made it to the field so I don't really know how it actually is once you get out there. I just know how it's supposed to work.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 16, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> Technically, I was employed by them for a little bit. Did a week of training in LA. Princess is the first Cruise line to utilize Paramedics in that role. I know quite a bit of how the operation works and have some buds out in the field with them. Some like it. Some are looking for mainland jobs.
> 
> Contracts are 4 months on, two months off, and 4 months on again. So you'd be gone 8 months out of the year. Not easy for people with families. You're home would essentially be the ship. Americans are paid with direct deposit.
> 
> ...



Did you get a feel for where a medic would be in the shipboard pecking order? Rank makes a huge difference on the cruises ships with regard to everything from billeting to working conditions to the amount of BS you have to deal with in general.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 16, 2012)

firstshirt said:


> Did you get a feel for where a medic would be in the shipboard pecking order? Rank makes a huge difference on the cruises ships with regard to everything from billeting to working conditions to the amount of BS you have to deal with in general.



You'd be a 1 stripe Officer. So an Officer but lowest on the Officer totem pole.

Which is still huge. You'd get access to the passenger space while in uniform. (Which is a huge plus. A lot of staff can't enter passenger space and are restricted to the crew ares of the ship, which aren't too appealing.)

You also get a private quarters (with personal bathroom/shower) and access to the Officers' Mess as well as the Ward. The room is decent, but nothing compared to passenger cabins of course.

So as far as jobs are a cruise ship go, medic is a pretty good deal compared to a lot of others. I think the entertainers have the best schedule.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks BeachMedic, that answers a lotta questions I had.  I have my interview tomorrow and I was reading through a FAQ that they sent out that left too many questions open.  I've grown interested in international work as I've been watching the socal scope become narrower and more restrictive.  Its always been frustrating to have an interesting call and have HIPPA shut down most attempts @ follow-up.  We're not Norcal. 

I only have one fire interview (SDFD) and not interested anywhere else.  Prop B might remove the pension anyways (not to mention the hiring freeze in place right now).  I've thrown out my cv to international organisations and got shut down everytime.  You'd think 10 years b/t EMT and medic would count for something, but it doesn't.  So, maybe this is getting my feet wet.

For anyone that's interested, I can send you the FAQ and applications stuff.  They are doing some kinda accelerated hiring process right now.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 16, 2012)

They are pretty good about answering any questions you have during the interview.

I'd say wear a suit/tie even if it's a skype interview. That worked for me. Or since you're So Cal they might even have you just do an in person interview.

For the clinical interview think a lot about your steps to approach a call from top to bottom since the questions they ask are a little vague and designed to see your thought process.

Vague like, you have a man with abd pain. What do you do?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 16, 2012)

jaysonsd said:


> Its always been frustrating to have an interesting call and have HIPPA shut down most attempts @ follow-up.  We're not Norcal.



Sigh, say it's for QA, which falls under the Health Care Operations permitted use section of HIPAA.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, from my QA department... 3-4 months later w limited information.  I actually worked up in the QA/QI department while still working the box.  No help.

And then when I was back on the box FT, maybe I'd get an info but the nurses were short staffed and one medic's request was waaaay down the list.


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2012)

JaysonSD,

Thanks for posting... I've seen the ads, and actually toying with the idea of applying.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 18, 2012)

Had the interview yesterday over Skype.  I'll break down more info when I'm on my comp.  Basically you work everyday, the 24 on/off is as a first responder.  There's still the clinic two times a day, which has reduced hours when the ship is at port.

I think there's a great opportunity for learning.  There's a total of six medical staff per boat (two docs, two rns, two medics) and I get the impression that the crew gets pretty tight from that.  There's a crew gym along w the guest gym we'd have access to.  Satellite internet is free and phone is supposedly cheap.


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2012)

jaysonsd said:


> ...Satellite internet is free...



Giggity. That was a big question for me. I can't live without EMTLife. 

I'll look forward to your reply. Big question - are medics a new thing? Are they replacing RN's with medics?


And how does emergency response work?


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 18, 2012)

I would do this in a heartbeat if I was single. Sounds fun, and the worst that can happen is that it will be a bad memory.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> Giggity. That was a big question for me. I can't live without EMTLife.
> 
> I'll look forward to your reply. Big question - are medics a new thing? Are they replacing RN's with medics?
> 
> ...



Medics are brand new. The program started earlier this year. They are not phasing nurses out. They are adding a first responder skill set they believe has been missing from cruise industry medicine.

You respond solo with the first responder bad. (small O2 tank, aed, code drugs, and an iv set up. The bag is very basic and with good reason; on duty you carry it for 24 hours every where. Approx. 20 lbs) And a wheel chair if you like. For the most part everything is load and go to the clinic. Once at the clinic you would do everything you think the pt needed. (e.g. Iv, blood draws, and xrays.) If it's a long term patient you could turn care over to a nurse. If it's short term you could keep the patient and discharge it yourself.

For a stat call or a code you get on the radio and call a code alpha. When you do that you get the whole world coming. I think it's 15 people total including like a 12 person stretcher or lift team.

There is a fully stocked set of gear available. Just like we have in the field; including airway bag, drug box,  pedi bag, trauma kit, c-spine gear, suction. Like I said the people running the program are ex field medics. They know who we are and how we operate.

Protocols are very, very basic. I'm talking just asa and vital signs basic. You can do the ecg at the clinic. Not a lot done on scene at all.

On your day on you have to run 2 clinics for the crew. (the nurses do the passenger clinic.) Keep in mind that the larger ships can have up to 1500 personnel. You run a morning clinic and an afternoon clinic.

That's the gist of it. Just nabbed a call at work. Later all.


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2012)

So did they just ADD people to med staff? Or did they loose some RN's/MD's, etc?


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

Jon said:


> So did they just ADD people to med staff? Or did they loose some RN's/MD's, etc?



Lost one nurse and added a couple medics.

2 docs, 2 nurses, and 2 medics.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 18, 2012)

It's come a long way since Dr Kaplan's adventures.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 18, 2012)

I remember reading a great article about the living and working conditions onboard cruise ships that pretty much put me off ever wanting to take stab at it.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 18, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> I remember reading a great article about the living and working conditions onboard cruise ships that pretty much put me off ever wanting to take stab at it.



If what was said about being a 1 stripe officer with your own quarters, it's likely that the situation would be vastly different for the medic right?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

You say protocols are basic, Yet there is a full load out of ALS gear?

Any chance you could post some protocols? Say for an unstable tach or pulmonary edema...


----------



## Jon (Aug 18, 2012)

Jambi said:


> If what was said about being a 1 stripe officer with your own quarters, it's likely that the situation would be vastly different for the medic right?


Yeah, from what I read, being an Officer is night and day different than not.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

n7lxi said:


> You say protocols are basic, Yet there is a full load out of ALS gear?
> 
> Any chance you could post some protocols? Say for an unstable tach or pulmonary edema...



On scene protocols are very basic. You have to keep in mind that you are on a ship and that the ER is never more than five minutes away. You also have to keep in mind that there is no traditional patient turnover like we have in the field. Your job doesn't end when you get to the nurses. You're a part of the ED team and you're expected to see the full course of the treatment. 

There is no portable CPAP. The first in bag 02 tank isn't large enough.

There are a couple ways you could play unstable tach.
You could call for a second in nurse to meet you at the scene and bring your monitor and drug box, or you could initiate a code alpha in which you get the whole world and all of your gear brought to you by up to 15+ people rapid response. They keep bringing you more and more gear until you call off the code alpha.

Directly from the protocol.

Cadiac - Abnormal Heart Rate

Basic Care
-O2 as indicated
-Shock position as needed
(skipping ahead to unstable tach)

Rapid Heart Rate above 150 beats per minute - Severe Distress
- Apply AED (To see a very poor ECG rhythm. Just to confirm fast I guess))
- Initiate Code Alpha
- IV Access

and that's it. Once all your gear gets there it's up to you to do as much as you feel necessary on scene before moving the patient to the ER.

The Pulmonary Edema protocol is just repeating GTN and maintaining systolic BP. 02 as indicated.

You could initiate a CODE ALPHA but really with a less than 5 minute walking transport just getting them to the ED and putting them on CPAP is probably a lot better than waiting for your gear to arrive on scene. 

With a population of 3,000-5,000 on the larger ships you can see it operates like a tiny town. A large percentage are geriatrics and that might increase call volume a tick; but I don't think there is a huge amount of stat calls. Talking to my buds out there doing it it seems to be pretty chill.

They need Medics. So if you have two years of experience, national reg, and this is your cup of tea I say go for it. Just don't expect to be spending a ton of time off the ship in exotic locales. There is a little; but not really as much as I would like personally. And expect to be away from friends and family 8 months out of the year.

Just fyi- they have had a pretty significant amount of turnover so far. Take that as you will.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2012)

It seems like it has the potential to allow you to learn a lot and be allowed to do a lot by the ship's doctor if you prove that you aren't a total ****** seeing as you will have much more continuous contact with them unlike most of us on the streets. The NREMT scope is pretty wide as well. 

With your airway bag is it a full ALS bag with ETTs and hopefully some form of capnography? 

I unfortunately do not have 2 years experience and really enjoy where I'm at right now otherwise this is definitely something I'd consider along with having it tucked away in my back pocket for my mid 20s crisis.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 18, 2012)

NVRob said:


> It seems like it has the potential to allow you to learn a lot and be allowed to do a lot by the ship's doctor if you prove that you aren't a total ****** seeing as you will have much more continuous contact with them unlike most of us on the streets. The NREMT scope is pretty wide as well.
> 
> With your airway bag is it a full ALS bag with ETTs and hopefully some form of capnography?
> 
> I unfortunately do not have 2 years experience and really enjoy where I'm at right now otherwise this is definitely something I'd consider along with having it tucked away in my back pocket for my mid 20s crisis.



Yeah it is a full airway bag with ETT and Cap.

As wide as the Medic scope is it gets a lot wider over international waters and with Maritime law. Basically, the as long as the Doc trains you you can do anything they ask of you.

They said some of the trouble they were running into with the initial Medics was a lot of, "that's not my job that is a nurses job." type situations. The Medical Director told us they don't want us to think in terms of, "jobs" they want us to think in terms of, "skill sets".

For instance the Medical Director thought it was ridiculous that in a lot of areas US paramedics are not allowed to administer Tylenol(Paracetamol). As long as you feel comfortable and build a good rapport with the Doc you can assist as much as you want with patient care. Perhaps even learn how to do a suture. It would be an awesome learning experience. Of course, offset by lower call volume.

ICU patients are probably still the nurses domain but you can probably help out if you so choose.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 19, 2012)

Someother things I'll add to from my interview:
NR vs state - your state is fine but they would want you to get your NR within a year

I would think of it as skill sets also.  There's no radiologist, no lab, no surgical team.

You have five paid training days, wasn't 100% clear on that.  But, one thing I like is they will pay for your PALS, ACLS, ITLS, and so on if you can justify it being a necessity on the job.  Considering the widened scope you'll have onboard, I don't see that a problem.

There's some flexibility for the schedule.  As my interviewer put it, they want 8 months of a year out of you.  So, 4 on 2 off then maybe a 3 on 1 off if something important comes up (like a wedding).  The time you have off is yours however you want to spend it.

Costs on the ship are basically zero except for, of all things, detergent.  Your room is cleaned daily and they do your laundry for you.

They are doing a training session in LA for Sept 12, 13th and then they take it from there.  There's a mountain of paperwork and a requisite physical and dental check-up.

This is my take on it:
I've worked in a very advanced system as far as equipment and electronics.  Didn't change the calls, and my scope was becoming increasing narrower.  I was becoming a specialist in... nothing medical.  That's fine if you want to end up working for an FD that doesn't fight structure fires very often and running the same number of medical aids.
I want to travel and I don't want to dissappear for 1-2 years from friends and family.  Also, I need to work.  Stupid me bought a house   You don't spend a lot of time at the exotic locals, but you can learn where to go, where not to go.  You also have a great opportunity to meet/work with people from other parts of the world and network.  Say you end your rotation in SE asia or aussie.  Don't think you HAVE to go home and stare at the walls; go take a month to explore then go home for a month (take ITLS or any certs you can nab) then back to it.

And, if all my lofty extrapolations are wrong, and the high turnover is because you're always working, not learning, and can't have much fun then... bail.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is super interesting. Im hesitant of giving up the nearly 9 years invested where I work currently but the perks of this are attractive.

Whats the pay? If you finish off somewhere far, far away do they cover travel home? Are you placed on any ship in their fleet? The Australia and smaller ships look neat.


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 19, 2012)

shfd739 said:


> This is super interesting. Im hesitant of giving up the nearly 9 years invested where I work currently but the perks of this are attractive.
> 
> Whats the pay? If you finish off somewhere far, far away do they cover travel home? Are you placed on any ship in their fleet? The Australia and smaller ships look neat.



Pay is negotiated. I don't know if Princess wants me listing anymore than I already did. But it's decent depending on where you are coming from. If you're coming from Kansas it is probably a lot. If you're coming from California it's ok.

They cover food and board so if you give up your home you could probably save a lot of cash.

They cover travel expenses.

I'm not sure if the smaller ships have medics yet. Especially the world cruise ships with like 600 people. I think they still do Doc/RN. Especially since there is virtually no call volume on the smaller ships.

I was offered a Mediterrean cruise and the Hawaii/California/Alaska circle. Ship placement depends on what assignments they need to staff immediately. More flexibility after you have been with them over a year.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 19, 2012)

Jambi said:


> If what was said about being a 1 stripe officer with your own quarters, it's likely that the situation would be vastly different for the medic right?



As I recall there were some crappy officer stuff too but yes mostly I think it's the rank and file that get hosed. I'll look for the article when I get a chance.


----------



## MrJones (Aug 19, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> As I recall there were some crappy officer stuff too but yes mostly I think it's the rank and file that get hosed. I'll look for the article when I get a chance.



Or go read Cruise Ship Confidential - a funny book that will make you swear to never work on a ship as anything other than an officer. And to think twice before doing that.


----------



## waffleiron (Aug 20, 2012)

This really interests me. Currently young, single, not on an apartment lease, and unemployed. (Yikes that sounds like a bad dating profile. It is what it is.) Could be a great opportunity.

What's the acuity like? I understand its probably a lot of BS just like anywhere but are there at least some patients that will make you think and/or deal with longer term? What sort of skills are the medics responsible for/able to perform? Do they do a lot of skills at all? I heard something mentioned about international waters and an expanded scope of practice earlier...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

Aquity is going to vary by season and location according to a ED Doc I have been speaking with that is a Cruise Doc in his spare time.  He said the larger ships have ICU's while the smaller ones that follow the coastlines do not.  He says the work varies from the sniffles to large outbreaks as seen on the news and everything in between.  

He says when you hear of docs telling their terminal patients to go take a cruise it is very true.  He says you will see alot of end stage people, some make the whole cruise and some dont.  There is typically a morgue on the ship somewhere.  Lots of trade secrets that the public will never know about thats for sure.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 20, 2012)

Corky said:


> He says when you hear of docs telling their terminal patients to go take a cruise it is very true.  He says you will see alot of end stage people, some make the whole cruise and some dont.  There is typically a morgue on the ship somewhere.  Lots of trade secrets that the public will never know about thats for sure.



I'm tempted to say that they don't have morgues per say, but basically any large walk in freezer will do just as well. However most people don't want to think that their buffet was sitting next to a body for any period of time.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol exactly.  Make shift morgues, pretty sure even international waters dont allow the deceased to be cooled along with tonights dinner.  

Though I bet New Guinea natives would just love it!  No more bar crawls looking for a victim!


----------



## BeachMedic (Aug 21, 2012)

The morgue is actually by the ER. Think it can hold up to two bodies. I'm a little fuzzy on the details. I was only shown the facilities once.


----------



## firedad31 (Aug 29, 2012)

jaysonsdj-

How long from the time you applied until you heard back from Princess?


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 29, 2012)

Timeline ran like this: applied on a monday, thursday got the call for a interview the following friday and get an answer the following monday.  Two weeks of stuff.  Probably because they're having training in Sept.

I got picked up, now I'm going through the fun paperwork.  Anyone interested, you better have healthy teeth and a BMI <30.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, they're working on being more flexible, deploying people when they can take off and not ordering them to a ship for such and such period.  As an example: I have a wedding in May I would prefer not to miss.  So, its possible to hold off deployment until November/December and work for 4-5 months.  They're willing for you to work 3 month stints if you need it badly enough.

As I learn more, its not what I thought it would be (although I shouldn't be surprised being a medic).  Its kinda like a part time job as a contractor.  Need to talk to my accountant...


----------



## ResQ343 (Sep 19, 2012)

So after reading all of this, I still have one question: Are shipboard medics required to wear the same stiff, uncomfortable uniforms (including the tie) that the rest of the crew wears? The thought of 24 hrs in a button down collar and tie is enough to make me cringe...


----------



## roymarvelous (Oct 1, 2012)

*Inside scoop on cruise lines*

Hey guys, not an EMT but was an officer on a cruise ship for a while, and thought I would chime in to answer some of the questions.

- Yes, there is a morgue. And some people do cruise year-round instead of staying in retirement homes. 

- Everyone has to wear uniforms (except dancers/singers on some cruise lines). Usually the uniforms are nicer the higher your rank. Don't worry about wearing an EMT uniform. The spa girls will be impressed 

- Contract lengths usually can't be shortened (and even then you would need to pay your own return flight) but vacation time is negotiable.

- Being an "officer" is a pretty sweet role on cruise ships. Great for a while and I recommend it. Assuming you like to travel!

good luck!

Roy
_** CL edit - removed link to blog **_


----------



## roymarvelous (Oct 2, 2012)

p.s. Sorry, didn't know links to travel blogs weren't allowed. Btw, it's a blog about working on cruise ships so just thought it was relevant


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2012)

This is one of the most interesting threads I have came across in the employment section on this forum, ever. Great info guys.


----------



## TacMedic (Oct 17, 2012)

*Princess Cruise - Paramedic postion*

In February 2012, I applied for this position and didn't make it past the 1st (skype) interview.  I thought the interview was interesting in that the young lady interviewer (HR employee for a contract company) did most of the talking and explaining about the position itself, and asked just a few questions of me.  The interview did not last longer than 20 minutes.  

I'm interested in re-applying for the position with Princess and would like some insight from anyone that has been employed by them.


----------



## jaysonsd (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm going to the November training session.  There's bi-weekly dynamic scenarios on the ship, participation in various drills.  Will have a better idea of things after I get back.  Anyone else going?


----------



## TacMedic (Oct 21, 2012)

*Princess Cruise employment*

Jayson:  can you _SEND THE MEMBER A PM FOR CONTACT INFORMATION_.  Looking for more info on employment strategies with Princess Cruise Line as Paramedic.


----------



## tomservo (Oct 30, 2012)

jaysonsd said:


> Someother things I'll add to from my interview:
> NR vs state - your state is fine but they would want you to get your NR within a year
> 
> I would think of it as skill sets also.  There's no radiologist, no lab, no surgical team.
> ...


I see this post is a few months old. Any luck on getting the position? What can you say about accommodation now that you are there, and your overall experience?


----------



## tomservo (Oct 30, 2012)

Okay, I just saw that you said you are going to training in November. I'm new to this haha. Good luck and if you don't mind updating what you learn and what you think about the process on here I'm sure we'll all appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## TacMedic (Oct 30, 2012)

*Princess Cruise Line*

I'm still interested more of any strategies for employment.  As I posted, I did send my resume and a first interview with an HR person.  I was not offered another interview and have no explanation as to why.  I have 31 years in EMS with the last 11 as a Police Office/Paramedic, etc., etc., I am sure there were many well qualified individuals applying for this position.  I was hoping for some posts related to the pre-employment interview process.  I am enjoying reading about the hiring experience and work aboard the ship as a medical officer as well.  Thanks for the input.  Private messages welcome as I'm not able to PM anyone yet.  Thanks!


----------



## DUBDUBDUB (Nov 2, 2012)

Do they accept Irish paramedics does anyone know??


----------



## TacMedic (Nov 2, 2012)

*Irish Paramedics on Princess*

I suspect all nationalities are welcome.  I think you might be required to be licensed to include having what we call here in the U.S. "Nationally Registered"  This is a guess, as there is not much on the their web page in terms of minimum qualifications, other than stating: "At this time we are considering candidates who have at least 2 years of paramedic experience and current professional certifications."


----------



## tsktsk (Nov 2, 2012)

We have a medic that left our organization and moved to NC, got laid off and now works for a cruise line. We got to see pics of his cabin and it was a decent size room, he gets his own room steward. He says the food is good. He's over in Europe at this point but is headed to the Caribbean during their off season. The hours of work are very minimal. The only downfall aside from being separated from family according to his experience is the pay. He wasn't specific but it's barely enough for his family to survive on compared to his prior salary.


----------



## TacMedic (Nov 2, 2012)

I've yet to know or hear what the pay/salary is for meidcal officer (paramedic) on Princess.  From my first interview, and what they post on their web page, it was noted that your room and board is obviously covered.


----------



## jaysonsd (Nov 2, 2012)

TacMedic said:


> I've yet to know or hear what the pay/salary is for meidcal officer (paramedic) on Princess.  From my first interview, and what they post on their web page, it was noted that your room and board is obviously covered.



Its not my place to discuss pay, especially considering this is now my employer.  It all depends on how use the time you're on and save money while aboard.  On my Kelly schedule down in SD, factoring in gas, chow, the small things that add up, and not working any OT, I was treading water.  Now its cancel the insurance, store the car (my garage fortunately), rent my room out, cancel the gym, and decide what to do with the cell.  The only thing you pay for (assuming you're not using the ship's satellite or phone) is detergent for your clothes/uniform.

There is a lot of info b/t BeachMedic's posts, mine, and several others.  Lemme make it on the boat before I put anything else up.  Lotta conjecture, not a lot of facts.

PM me if you have questions, I'll try to answer 'em.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey jason, Good luck and please up date us once your on the ship. I would love to hear what a typical day is like aboard both on duty and off.


----------



## rujero (Nov 4, 2012)

schulz said:


> Hey jason, Good luck and please up date us once your on the ship. I would love to hear what a typical day is like aboard both on duty and off.



absolutely ^


----------



## TacMedic (Nov 5, 2012)

*Medical Officer - Princess*

Thanks, keep us posted on the experience.  I'm hoping to re-submit my resume and get past the first interview.  I have no clue as to what kept me from a 2nd interview or further look and consideration for employment by Princess.  

Pay is not a large factor for me, rather I'm looking for interesting experience as a Medical Officer/Paramedic aboard a ship.  I'm sure none of us got into public service (Fire/EMS/Police) thinking we'd be rich...it's the adventure.  I'm soon retiring from my 31 years in law enforcement/Paramedic for a municipal service.  I thought this would be a great job and have no ties to keep me where I live.


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 7, 2012)

*Long time reader, first time poster*

Hey guys and girls.  I think I may be able to shed some light and hopefully answer some questions.  I am on a Princess Cruise Line Ship currently as a medic and am quickly nearing the end of my first contract.

Currently, only the bigger class of ships have medics deployed.  The medical team on these ships is usually 2 doctors, 3 nurses, and 2 medics.  The nurses have been difficult to staff fully due to a number of reasons that are not easily resolved.  You work both a morning clinic (usually 8:30 to 10:30) and an afternoon clinic (usually 4:30 to 6:30).  If you are not on call for the day the rest of the time is yours.  If the ship is in port, enjoy the sights.  If the ship is at sea, enjoy whatever entertainment, or workout, or resting, or whatever activities you want to do.  If you are on call, you are restricted to the ship but that is it.  Do what you want as long as you are on board.  The nurses and doctors try very hard to make sure that you get to see as many ports as possible and you are always welcome to split your on call day with the other medic.

The uniform consists of scrubs that are provided.  Depending on the ship and the captain, many of them do not require you to change into the standard white uniform unless there is a special occasion or you just get tired of scrubs.  I have worn my standard uniform 5 times in 4 months.  The scrubs are the norm and the passengers like seeing that we are around.

Living conditions are normally a cabin by yourself with a window.  However, with any new program like this, sometimes there are kinks that can't be solved as quickly.  This does not mean you share a cabin it simply means that for a little while you may not have a window.  You do not have a roommate.

You are a one and a half stripe officer.  That really means nothing other than you have almost free reign of the ship.  All resturants and public areas are open for you to use.  You also have the option of eating in the crew, staff, or officers mess.  Think McDonald's to Ryan's Steakhouse to Red Lobster.

The pay is right along the lines of many midwest and southeast EMS agencies.  Keep in mind that nothing comes out of your pay unless you purchase something with your officer's account (think running a tab that is due the first week of the following month).

The job itself is not your run and gun paramedic life.  I came from a very busy EMS agency that did six figure runs yearly.  Shipboard medicince is mainly preventative medicine for the crew (flu shots, blood pressure monitoring, and the other more mundane tasks) and community health medicine for the passengers (follow-up procedures needed while on vacation, wound dressing, lab work).  This job will take you out of your element and introduce an entirely new skill set that will make you a better medic all the way around.  Our clinic has 14 beds in 8 rooms that allow us to do everything from STEMI's to X-rays and everything in between with a full pharmacy and lab.  We have had several patients kept multiple days as inpatients (nurses only) and have disembarked critical patients after stabilizing them on board.

It's not all rainbows and lollipops though.  Working with the same team everyday for 4 hours a day will lead to some head butting.  You will not always get along with each other but the bright side is even on the worst day at work, I was still either just off the coast of someplace cool or preparing to go ashore to snorkel, chase a bear, or cross a couple of things off my bucket list.

The program is new to the industry and the kinks are still being worked out.  I will say this, the majority of our passengers come from the US and love it when they look at my name tag and see a paramedic from USA.  It's not as much a "USA! USA! USA!" moment, but we serve an older clientele and they truly love knowing that there is a standard of care they are used to present on the ship.

One last thing.  My first contract has literally been the experience of a lifetime.  You can make it however you want it to be.  I have had made some good friends who started this job and then left for any number of reasons but they have still learned and enjoyed at least part of their time here.

Hope this dissertation helps.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW SeaMedic, GREAT INFORMATION! Thanks for updating us, this is all really fascinating information and a great opportunity for many single guys. How does it work with federal and state taxes?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Also do you guys have a solid internet connection on the ship?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2012)

We have a medic from ABQ that is doing it and she loves it. I'm looking into it now too


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> We have a medic from ABQ that is doing it and she loves it. I'm looking into it now too



I think I might if some personal stuff changes.


----------



## chillybreeze (Nov 7, 2012)

This sounds like a dream job!!  Please let me live vicariously thru u!!    keep us updated on the job you do!!


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 7, 2012)

@TransportJockey - I know the medic you are talking about.  She is an absolutely amazing person and a damn good medic.  Her ship is a good one and from what I hear she is doing exactly how expected.

There is internet but it's not DSL.  It is satellite based and speed is determined by the ship's location.  You can access it from your PC but you do have to by an internet card (think calling card) for reasonable rates ($20 for 300 MB).  You learn very quickly where the free wifi is in port and I have grown to love Starbucks even though their coffee is expensive, their internet is not.

And don't think that this is not a job that can be done by someone with a family.  It's not the easiest dealing with family issues at sea but it can be done.  I call home whenever I want and the time difference is usually the biggest hurdle.

I gave up high volume EMS for this job.  It hasn't always been easy but I can't think of too many medics back home that can say that their view at breakfast changes daily simply by going to the open air deck and eating in the buffet area.  Ship life is not for everyone but for those that understand the ups and downs, your view always changes and the travel oppurtunity is amazing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

So tempting in so many ways. Too bad I don't have 2 years of ALS experience. This seems like it'd almost be a perfect job for someone like me, especially if I could snag a boat doing cruises in AK.


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So tempting in so many ways. Too bad I don't have 2 years of ALS experience. This seems like it'd almost be a perfect job for someone like me, especially if I could snag a boat doing cruises in AK.



I have just three short months until I will be applying.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2012)

NVRob said:


> So tempting in so many ways. Too bad I don't have 2 years of ALS experience. This seems like it'd almost be a perfect job for someone like me, especially if I could snag a boat doing cruises in AK.



I didn't see the two years experience bit. I got another eighteen months


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 7, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I didn't see the two years experience bit. I got another eighteen months



Yep that's about where I'm at.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 8, 2012)

Silly question but I promised to ask. My buddy wanted me to confirm this is an "unaccompanied" contract aka you can not bring your wife along correct?


----------



## jaysonsd (Nov 8, 2012)

schulz said:


> Silly question but I promised to ask. My buddy wanted me to confirm this is an "unaccompanied" contract aka you can not bring your wife along correct?



I can answer that real quick.  After one year, you can bring guests aboard for a max of sixty days for a dollar a day.  After probation (one year), things open up as far as benefits.  You have to put it in writing, and that person stays in your cabin while aboard.


----------



## jaysonsd (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, so orientation is over.  One day on the Golden Princess and two days of training.

For people interested in applying, it appears they are getting a large amount of resumes.  Of the 11 people there, only one person had the minimum 2 years experience (and had a fair amount of ER exp on top of it).  Everyone else ranged from 5-30 years experience.  Who they are looking for (and I now understand why) are not medics that still crave working a 911 system.  They want people that are not burnt out, but people that are ready to move onto something else and they are having more success in the 5+ year experience category.  If you are sold on the idea and still hitting the minimum experience, fluff your resume with clinic/ER work.  It demonstrates you have some understanding of this job.

There's spin in orientation, but the overall response from the medical teams is positive and they are looking to expand (and other cruise lines are putting the program under the microscope).  One of the senior VPs is a former ship doc who created the idea of medics on board as expanding the medical skillset, namely prehospital.  The program is only 9-10 months old, don't expect it to be smooth in transition.

Things I like:
Your secondary responder in the 911 response is the clinic doctor, no nurse intermediary.  AMAs, variations on orders, additional resources, questions and concerns are all through the 'on call' physician.  To me with too many years with MICNs, this is HUGE.
The emphasis that the medics are in charge in the prehospital setting.  Assuming you know what you're doing and have demonstrated that to the rest of the medical staff, you're calling the shots, delegating actions, and jumping in where you want.
Uniqueness.  You're an officer, one of just seven medical officers (around 200 officers on a ship), and usually one of the only Americans.  The guy who scanned my ID was from Nepal, the server at lunch was from Laos.
The attitude.  Too many years working the city has worn me down.  The overall tone on the ship is different.  As one shipboard medic put it, when everyone is smiling at you, it can't help but be infectious.

Things that suck:
Paperwork, as in real paper and there's a lot of it.  Only thing electronic is (ha) billing.  Your prehospital paperwork is simplified, but working in the clinic means learning nursing notes and charting.  Yuck, but necessary.
Monitoring gastroenteritis.  The bane of cruiselines, how its controlled involves a lot of isolation and monitoring of crew and passengers.  The only interesting part, it evolves like an immune response in a body .

Lot more stuff I can put down but football is calling.  PM me with questions.


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 13, 2012)

Jaysonsd added some good info but let me clarify a couple of points.  The actual role of the paramedic outside of the clinical setting is specific to first response.  There are sometimes when you will be doing preliminary nursing notations but in-patients are specific to only nurses.  Our staff has a good understanding that after hours, the medic is responsible for the initial triage and baseline procedures (IV's, EKG's, labs).  If the patient will be admitted the on-call nurse is called and the medic is freed.  There are occasions when the medic assists for a little longer but the inpatients are the sole responsibility of the docs and nurses.

The travel program is a little tricky.  It is seniority based with a reduced rate but it depends on your specific officer status.  Outside of spouses or immediate family, you are restricted to the amount of time that you have had the person you wish to travel with you "on the books" to at least 6 weeks.  This prevents someone from bringing their girl/boyfriend while their husband/wife stays at home.

The only other thing is that experience is key but balance makes the difference.  For medics that come from a busy 911 system, they would like for you to be able to recognize the need to slow down and explain the medicine side of EMS.  For those that don't come from a busy system, the ability to multi-task with positive outcomes is a desirable trait.

Above all, 90% of your time outside of the clinic will be in a social setting, either amongst the crew or being around passengers.  If you don't like small talk and the customary "where are you from" questioning, you will be in complete misery on a ship in the ocean with 2800 people that ask that question 10 times a day.  The positive side is that when they see USA on your nametag, they honestly look like they won the world's biggest scavenger hunt.


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 13, 2012)

One last thing to keep in mind.  Princess Cruise Lines prides itself on the fact that you don't really see any Princess commercials on TV.  That is because they have an extremely loyal traveling fan base.  The point is this, the cruisers on our ships are not spring chickens, they are older with the normal amount of older medical problems.   Some of the best advice I can give is be able to understand the disease process as it relates to the older population.  If you can portray an understanding of this and basic hospital lab work/tests, you will be leaps and bounds above the rest.  This is a good job as long as you stay grounded in the fact that you will not spend a lot of time running and gunning.  

You will however get the chance to see countries most will only read about, experience things that others will be fascinated by, and realize that all that clinical time and riding third person looking out the back of an ambulance at all hours will have finally paid off for some of the best pictures and stories imaginable.

If you have questions, please let me know.  I may not have the answers but I will do what I can to point you in the right direction.


----------



## SoCal (Nov 13, 2012)

Sea medic you have a PM, thx


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok.


----------



## TxFFP (Dec 21, 2012)

*Brief Question for Jaysonsd and Sea Medic...*

Dear Jaysonsd and Sea Medic, I enjoyed reading your posts; they were quite educational.  
  I have a brief question, if you all would indulge me.  I e-mailed my resume to Princess on 10-11-12.  A follow-up e-mail confirmed that they received the attachment.  I've e-mailed them one additional time to check on the status of my resume.
  In your opinion, how long should I wait before moving on and putting Princess behind me?  I've been a paramedic for 26 years, and a couple of my certifications include NRP, ACLS, PALS, GEMS, Master Firefighter, etc...
  Thanks in advance for any advice you(or anyone else out there) could send my way.

  Regards,

  TxFFP


----------



## Sea Medic (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll answer as best as I can for now but will see if I can get some guidance from the office.  I do know that on top of the normal dad to day operations, the medical department has been overrun implementing some massive changes across the fleet.  Add that to the increase in the number applicants and you can easily see why there is delay.  November and December are busy as there is usually a change in personnel before the Christmas rush. 

I say all of that with the point being to not get discouraged.  They do check as many resumes as they get sent but right now it's just a busy time. Give it to the first of the year and then touch base with them.  As word has spread there's been an increase in candidates. 

I will keep my ear to the ground and see what I can find out.


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 21, 2012)

Always happy to see this thread come back to life. Now that a few of you have been working on the ship for a while, can you guys give any updates on how the job is? What is a typical day on the job like? What sorts of cool places have you been to so far?


----------



## paramedic68whiskey (Dec 21, 2012)

SeaMedic, Thanks for the info. I have been doing contracts overseas for a while and just recently sent my resume to Princess. Looks like a decent gig.
  Now did you have to get your TWIC and STCWs before deploying with them? I have both and need to refresh on my STCWs and was wondering if that would be a plus to have on my resume. Like the above poster I still haven't heard back from them. fingers crossed.... Thanks again


----------



## Sea Medic (Dec 21, 2012)

I just finished my first ship and will head to my next one sometime in the first of the year.  The job was a huge break from what you would expect on land. A lot of downtime with a few instances of complete confusion. The beauty of being on a ship is that even though you're there to work, you're not really working. Our typical day was clinic from 0800 to 1100 and then that afternoon from 1600 to 1900. Outside of that, the on-call medic had the on-call pager but both of us had a lot of free time. There was the occasional life and death cold and flu with the even more exhilarating gastro illness but all in all, we spent a lot of time learning. Again, this job is not your run and gun EMS and is not for the adrenaline junkie. 
In four months I saw more places than I thought possible. From whale watching in Glacier Bay, Alaska to snorkeling with sharks in Bora Bora, I can not even begin to describe the sights and experiences that I was paid to see. It makes those sleepless shifts and late night studying of paramedic class years ago well worth it.


----------



## TacMedic (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds perfect for what I'd like to do.  I am also waiting to hear back after submitting my resume in November.  This will be my second attempt at it.  I managed to get an interview last February, but didn't get further in the process.  Still wondering why I may have been passed up.  Hopefully 2nd attempt will pan out.


----------



## Sea Medic (Dec 21, 2012)

We did not have to get training for either certification prior to boarding.  All necessary training for shipboard emergencies are handled in-house through training on the ship.  Carnival Corporation (owner of Princess and about 10 other cruise lines) is very strict and structured when it comes to training. The day you join you start that training before the ship even leaves the port. I can't say that having vs not having the certifications would help or not but I will say that they make it very clear that in the event of almost all emergencies, your role would be as a medical team member.


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn it actually sounds as cool as I think it is. Incredible. What happens if/when you get a really sick patient that needs tertiary care? Say you're out to sea and you have a patient with a STEMI that got intubated and has medications running. I assume the Coast Guard would be called to hoist the pt. out and fly them to appropriate care, but a lot of those interventions might be beyond the scope of practice for the standard CG medic (my experience with Coast Guard medics consists of watching those shows on the Weather Channel so I could be completely wrong regarding their scope of practice). Is there a plan/protocol for situations like this?


----------



## Sea Medic (Dec 21, 2012)

We had that specific patient. He wasn't a STEMI but critical nonetheless. Our medical centers are full fledged ER's with 4 dedicated cardiac beds with all monitoring including the capabilities of caring for vented patients.  In the event of a critical patient, we continue to keep them as long as necessary. In the example you gave, we would still be the higher level of care and would keep that patient on board until we reached a shoreside facility capable of continuing care. The coast guard is only an option if we're within 80 nautical miles as their birds can not come to us, conduct the hoist, and fly back any greater distance than that without causing fuel concerns. There have been many times that we have come into port with a critical patient but kept them on as we were still the better standard of care (Bora Bora is a good example). 
A bit long but does that answer your question?


----------



## waffleiron (Dec 22, 2012)

That is really friggin cool. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2012)

Sea Medic said:


> We had that specific patient. He wasn't a STEMI but critical nonetheless. Our medical centers are full fledged ER's with 4 dedicated cardiac beds with all monitoring including the capabilities of caring for vented patients.  In the event of a critical patient, we continue to keep them as long as necessary. In the example you gave, we would still be the higher level of care and would keep that patient on board until we reached a shoreside facility capable of continuing care. The coast guard is only an option if we're within 80 nautical miles as their birds can not come to us, conduct the hoist, and fly back any greater distance than that without causing fuel concerns. There have been many times that we have come into port with a critical patient but kept them on as we were still the better standard of care (Bora Bora is a good example).
> A bit long but does that answer your question?


Sounds like it can get a bit sporty. On your ship with 4 inpatient beds - aside from the 2 medics, what was your staffing like?


----------



## Sea Medic (Dec 22, 2012)

Staffing on our bigger ships is usually 2 doctors, 3 nurses, and 2 paramedics.  That sometimes fluctuates due to the ship's itinerary and season but those are pretty much what they try to keep on board.
The inpatient beds are in addition to the other 6 beds for minor medical concerns that aren't specifically set up for 24/7 monitoring.  It's difficult to visualize until you actually see the entire clinic and then it makes sense.


----------



## Medic722 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Just got hired*

Greetings all just got hired back in November. Awaiting ship assignment. 
Excited to get started, everyone at Princess has been 
amazing. Answered all my questions and so friendly. Made me feel very welcomed.


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jan 25, 2013)

*Current Cruise Medic*

Hey guys!  I'll be heading out to my 3rd contract soon.  I guess that makes me a veteran in the cruise line medic world.  Hope I can add some insight to Sea Medic's and Jaysonsd's answers.  Shout out to Jaysonsd as I had the pleasure of working with him on this last contract and some good times we had!  

All in all, I love this job!  It's not for everyone.  It is what you make it.  I've now visited 16 countries and 38 cities across the world, hiked mountains in Norway, scuba dived in Hawaii, pub crawled in Naples, too many margaritas in Mexico, overnight in St. Petersburg, Russia in which my memory is still sketchy on what really happened that night , skydived over North Shore on Oahu at sunset, secret cabin parties, "Medic Parties" (known as the best), wine tasting at vineyards in France/Italy/Mexico, sunbathing at certain discrete beaches in France, made hundreds of friends, "lived, laughed, loved".......oh and did some medical stuff too!  Hahaha!

Just let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to answer them and good luck to those applying and sail safe to those on board now!


----------



## Medic722 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Greetings*

New hire here, I have a ton of questions. Any help is appreciated. Training February 11-14


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jan 25, 2013)

*New Hire*

Medic722,

There is a bunch of questions that will probably be answered by looking back at previous posts, more specifically, ones by jaysonsd and sea medic.  If you have any other questions on top of that let me know.  Good luck to you!  It's an adventure!


----------



## Medic722 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hope we have the opportunity to work together one day. 
I'm transitioning from being a Flight Attendant to Shipboard Paramedic. 
May I PM you with some questions? Thanks!


----------



## Medic722 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Anyone else heading to training?*

Has anyone been scheduled for training or received their ship assignments?


----------



## Medic722 (Jan 25, 2013)

*...*

...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ya I would like to hear an update from the guys who did this. I am so Jealous and interested.


----------



## TacMedic (Jan 28, 2013)

*Princess Hiring Progress*

I submitted a resume in November.  I've not heard from them at all.  I am wondering how long the process might take or maybe the resume hit the circular file (hope not).


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 29, 2013)

I submitted my Resume at about the same time and they responded within a few days. maybe re-send?


----------



## Sea Medic (Jan 29, 2013)

November and December are horrible for the office because of all the personnel changes that take place before Christmas.  Between people ending contracts and others beginning new ones, trying to keep up with just the 20,000 people currently working is a huge task but even bigger when you factor in the people submitting resumes.  On top of that, two of the primary personnel in training and hiring were actually at sea on my ship training some new nurses for almost two weeks.   I don't want anyone to take it as them ignoring you, but more than likely it was truly circumstances where there were a million things colliding at once.

Re-submit it and let them know that you aren't lost in the shuffle.  Worst thing they can do is tell you no.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sea Medic said:


> There is internet but it's not DSL.  It is satellite based and speed is determined by the ship's location.  You can access it from your PC but you do have to by an internet card (think calling card) for reasonable rates ($20 for 300 MB).  You learn very quickly where the free wifi is in port and I have grown to love Starbucks even though their coffee is expensive, their internet is not.



Would you say the internet is solid enough to take distant learning classes from a university?


----------



## TacMedic (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks!  I hate to pester them.  I did receive a read receipt when I sent the resume in November.  I sent an email yesterday, just inquiring about my status in the process.  I didn't (and maybe should have???) re-send the resume in that inquiry message.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow.. this thread is EXACTLY what I was looking for. 

It seems multiple cruise lines are starting to see the value of having a paramedic on board (We have a vast scope of practice, arguable larger than an RN, and require less pay than an RN). I hope it becomes the norm across all the fleets. It makes too much sense.

I've sent out my resume, and hope to hear back. I've been on a couple of cruises, and man did I love being at sea. The harder the boat was rocking, the better I slept..

Can't thank the guys who are already employed enough. The information has been EXCELLENT, and you answered some of the questions I was afraid we would never have answered.


----------



## Medic722 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Updates as things progress*

I'm super excited to progress through the 
Process. Everyone at Princess has been amazing.
I can't wait to experience training.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 5, 2013)

Medic722 said:


> I'm super excited to progress through the
> Process. Everyone at Princess has been amazing.
> I can't wait to experience training.



Have you been to sea before?


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 5, 2013)

Medic722 said:


> Greetings all just got hired back in November. Awaiting ship assignment.
> Excited to get started, everyone at Princess has been
> amazing. Answered all my questions and so friendly. Made me feel very welcomed.





How long was the hiring process for you? From the time you submitted your résumé to getting hired?


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 5, 2013)

*Pay...?*

Can any one give me an idea of what pay is like? I have read the posts... I don't want to know an exact.... Maybe a range?   

Thanks


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Feb 5, 2013)

similar to ems jobs overseas (or at sea), anyone know if programs exist for traveling temp emts? There are such programs for nurses and physical therapists....spend so many weeks in one location then getting put into a new area. My guess is that if this exists, it would be more for the ER tech role


----------



## TacMedic (Feb 5, 2013)

*Oversees Paramedics*

The little researching I did on the internet is that it seems what I've found is that you need to hook up with an agency for placement, and they charge for their services.  I have a few friends that do the oversees jobs, but it was not a great interest for me personally.  The cruise ship however, I'm extremely interested in doing and have not heard anything back since my resume submission in November.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 5, 2013)

griffithsgriffin said:


> similar to ems jobs overseas (or at sea), anyone know if programs exist for traveling temp emts? There are such programs for nurses and physical therapists....spend so many weeks in one location then getting put into a new area. My guess is that if this exists, it would be more for the ER tech role



The great majority of remote EMS type placement opportunities are for paramedics. Remote Medical International is an example of a company that provides remote medical providers.


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 5, 2013)

griffithsgriffin said:


> similar to ems jobs overseas (or at sea), anyone know if programs exist for traveling temp emts? There are such programs for nurses and physical therapists....spend so many weeks in one location then getting put into a new area. My guess is that if this exists, it would be more for the ER tech role





I have a friend working in Afghanistan with a company Onsite OHS... You can google that to see more about them. She enjoys it.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 6, 2013)

Hmm.. I'm hoping the guys who are already working at sea get a chance to check this thread out again soon..

I'm dying to know about what they think of working at sea.

I'm considering giving up my cushy job in IT, with its benefits, large salary, and all my posessions that I don't need anyway.. and going on an adventure.


----------



## troymclure (Feb 6, 2013)

i have a buddy that works on carnival cruise ships traveling thru the pacific from san diego to hawaii.

he is not a medic, but scuba instructor. his biggest complaint is theft. you cannot leave ANYTHING out of your LOCKED lockers. also you will be charged for boat gear you are responsible for(bags, meds, tools, etc...)if its stolen.

other than that he says you have so much down time, and you arent really supposed to go to the guest areas when off shift. take a 2tb external hard drive to get movies from everybody. the crew areas are really cramped and confined, with very little room.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 7, 2013)

troymclure said:


> i have a buddy that works on carnival cruise ships traveling thru the pacific from san diego to hawaii.
> 
> he is not a medic, but scuba instructor. his biggest complaint is theft. you cannot leave ANYTHING out of your LOCKED lockers. also you will be charged for boat gear you are responsible for(bags, meds, tools, etc...)if its stolen.
> 
> other than that he says you have so much down time, and you arent really supposed to go to the guest areas when off shift. take a 2tb external hard drive to get movies from everybody. the crew areas are really cramped and confined, with very little room.



That seems to be par for the course as I've heard from cruise line employees. It seems to be the policy of cruise lines to put responsibility for gear and items on the employee.

Thanks for the info though. The more I consider this and the more I hear from people doing it, the more interested I am in pursuing it.


----------



## CruiseMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

*Response*

medicaustik,

Third contract Princess Medic here....I admire your enthusiasm, it's needed for this type of career.  To respond to troymclure's experience with other job fields, you've got to understand that there are rank structures on the ship.  You have crew, staff, and officers in that respective order.  With each ranking/job function, there are certain amenities and perks to the job.  It was stated his friend could not really go to the guest areas and that theft was an issue.  I've never come in to contact with theft problems, nor I have even heard of any on Princess.  As for the guest areas, paramedics are officers, and we have full reign of the ship except for the casino.  It's actually encouraged that we spend time in passenger areas (the passengers like to see and talk to someone in uniform).  Each job on the ship has different work hours, living conditions (size of rooms, beds, and how many people to a room, deck the cabin is on), and time off.  There are definitely jobs on the ship I would purposely not do because of some of those conditions.  But as a Paramedic and a personnel of the Medical Team, we have great schedule, time off, and living conditions comparatively speaking.  Good luck in your decision to apply.


----------



## CruiseMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

You won't get anyone to discuss pay.  Particularly because each persons pay is different based on qualifications, education, experience etc.  I hope you can understand.  It is comparable to any other paramedic job out there and keep in mind they cover room and board.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 7, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> You won't get anyone to discuss pay.  Particularly because each persons pay is different based on qualifications, education, experience etc.  I hope you can understand.  It is comparable to any other paramedic job out there and keep in mind they cover room and board.



Thanks for the info.

To be honest, pay doesn't concern me all that much. As long as it is reasonable. The fact that you have almost no expenses at sea is awesome enough.

Honestly, it seems like an awesome job for a single guy in his early 20's.. I think I'm going to give it a shot.

Any info on the process you havent shared already? Anything you think will give me any edge? I have ER experience as a tech as well as field experience. I imagine they like ER experience..


----------



## CruiseMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

medicaustik said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> To be honest, pay doesn't concern me all that much. As long as it is reasonable. The fact that you have almost no expenses at sea is awesome enough.
> 
> ...



Surveying all the new hires, it does help to have clinic or ER experience on the resume.  Critical care seems to be a trend as well.  I think they are also looking for the medic that is over the "lights and sirens" so to speak.  If you still want the traumas, MVA's, gun shot wounds, etc., this isn't the job for you and they are not looking for that person.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 7, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> Surveying all the new hires, it does help to have clinic or ER experience on the resume.  Critical care seems to be a trend as well.  I think they are also looking for the medic that is over the "lights and sirens" so to speak.  If you still want the traumas, MVA's, gun shot wounds, etc., this isn't the job for you and they are not looking for that person.



I think my wants are right in line with theirs. I still love EMS all around and responding to calls.. but I also enjoyed my time in the ER. I think I just like all facets of medicine..


----------



## CruiseMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

Go for the gold my friend!  And just another perk to the job....in the past year, I've seen 18 countries and 43 cities around the world and getting paid for it!


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 7, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> Go for the gold my friend!  And just another perk to the job....in the past year, I've seen 18 countries and 43 cities around the world and getting paid for it!



Wish me luck, I sent my resume in


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 8, 2013)

If anyone here can Speak Japanese there looking for a Paramedic again.


http://www.emsjobcenter.com/jobseeker/job/12213804/Paramedic/Princess%20Cruises/


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn.. no japanese here 

Though, I would consider learning Japanese..


----------



## Expat2013 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Net Speed*

Thanks for the information; it sounds like a great travel experience.  Is the internet good enough to take classes on, when underway?



CruiseMedic said:


> Go for the gold my friend!  And just another perk to the job....in the past year, I've seen 18 countries and 43 cities around the world and getting paid for it!


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 10, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Thanks for the information; it sounds like a great travel experience.  Is the internet good enough to take classes on, when underway?



I have a friend who works on another cruise line, and she is able to do online classes as well as use facebook etc. I gather the internet is decent enough. Maybe not streaming video quality


----------



## Expat2013 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

Good to know, I will pass this on to my friend as she is looking into this line of work.




medicaustik said:


> I have a friend who works on another cruise line, and she is able to do online classes as well as use facebook etc. I gather the internet is decent enough. Maybe not streaming video quality


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 11, 2013)

*Waiting*

Well I submitted my résumé and waiting a reply.... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 11, 2013)

Emtp2010stl said:


> Well I submitted my résumé and waiting a reply.... Fingers crossed!!!



Let us know if/when you hear from them. I'm also waiting a reply


----------



## TacMedic (Feb 11, 2013)

I submitted in November, heard nothing.  I re-submitted last week.  Hope to get an interview.


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 11, 2013)

TacMedic said:


> I submitted in November, heard nothing.  I re-submitted last week.  Hope to get an interview.



Yea, I submitted last week. 

Haven't heard anything. I think I remember reading in this thread that some people were getting a received email from Princess, but I never got anything.

I keep reading my resume wondering if I need to alter it..


----------



## jerrylo913 (Feb 12, 2013)

nice


----------



## medicaustik (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't suppose any of you all who have applied have heard anything?


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 17, 2013)

Still nothing. I sent a follow up email late last week. Still being hopeful!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone that currently works there have any type of tips or tricks? Maybe even a phone number to follow up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TacMedic (Feb 18, 2013)

*No word*

I submitted a resume in November and heard nothing and I re-submitted about two weeks ago.  I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 13, 2013)

*A job opening in EMTLIFE*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=34739


----------



## TacMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

*Princess Hiring ???*

Well, I recently received an email "read receipt" for an email sent months ago.  Perhaps they are really really back logged.


----------



## jaysonsd (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm long over do for an update.  Been on for about 3.5 months and we're in port today, so I'll try and hammer out some things.  PM me with questions, I just cleared out my pm box.


----------



## jaysonsd (Mar 13, 2013)

I jumped on the Golden Princess Nov 27th.  She's currently doing the endless loop of Hawai'i: leaving LA, stopping by Hilo, Honolulu, Lihue, Lahaina, Ensanada, then back to LA.  Your demographics are primarily USA with a mix of UK and Canada filling up 95% of the people.  Every cruise is different.  My first had a gastroenteritis outbreak, then next few where a constant battle with Influenza A.  It is a six bed ER complete with Xray, minor surgical, and lab capabilities.  Currently, people tend to give us a major medical issue the first or second day at sea.  I think we've had about two MIs, a host of random infections, a few idiopathic seizures (and they always happen while they're either standing by or in the pool), and a seizure that turned out to be having an MI.

You swap your rig, MRX, airway and RX bags out for a 12kg FR bag and a wheelchair.  You’ll get to know all the knooks and crannies in the ship, and everybody just calls you ‘doc’.  You’re more visible than most of the medical team because of your FR responsibilities.  There are bi-monthly ACLS related drills that involve the whole medical team, security, accommodations, and the bridge.  Once a cruise there’s the general MICD/fire drill and they take all of it seriously.  Since there are only 6-7 seven of us with medical training, the crew become your hands and you do a lot of delegating.

One thing I've noticed, we, as Americans, don't work outside our borders much.  The only other Americans you’ll meet on ships are the guest entertainers.  And, it makes sense: there's so much of our country to pick from that we don't need to travel.  I must admit I was pissed when I ended up on the Hawaii loop, but my next contract is taking me to Europe in the summer.

Now, every ship is different.  We’ve had a FB group up to discuss things and some medics have it worse than others.  It depends on your medical team and senior physician, depends on the Captain’s standing orders.  For example, I can go anywhere I want on the ship because I’m an officer (to eat, socialize, etc.).  However, another ship’s standing orders allows only two strip and above to do that.  But we’re not consistent either.  Our current senior nurse was pleasantly surprised on his first day to find me mixing Ceftriaxone to set up a drip for the doc.  Apparently, his last ship had paramedics that were unwilling to expand on their FR responsibilities.  But then there are ships where the medics have been moved from room to room as the system hasn’t adjusted to having two of us (since we replace one nurse).

I can’t say about hiring and expansion.  It’s a big project to set this all up, and I figure shoreside is busy just keeping pace.  I’m sure part of it is the turnover.  Its hard to get people to stay when we can just go home and go back to our old jobs without missing a beat.


----------



## TacMedic (Mar 13, 2013)

jaysonsd, great insight, and I certianly appreciate these updates.  Not sure on some of your abbreviations, but I get the idea.  I hope to get an opportunity to interview again.  I've heard nothing from the company since submitting my resume now twice, once back in November and a repeat submittal in February, as suggested by someone else.  I certain I'd be a long-term employee (contract renewing) since I'm eligible to retire at a young age in my current police/paramedic shore career and don't have anything keeping me at my midwest home.  So, in the meantime, I certainly appreciate the updates of your experience and hope to hear from PCL soon.


----------



## medicaustik (Mar 13, 2013)

This was a great update. This is literally the most information I've found on this job yet. HUGE thanks to you jayson. 

Having never heard back from Princess, I committed to my job full-time and got promoted, and also started a business that is already taking off (thankfully). I'm not sure I'm still interested in the PCL job, but I'll keep it in my mind.

I'd like to do at least 1 contract just for the experience. Also, I'd like to be called "Doc".


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Mar 15, 2013)

*Fingers crossed!*

Well I had a 20 min phone conversation with a recruiter yesterday. Hoping that today I will be able to move on to the next step soon!!! I believe the next step is a Skype interview!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## medicaustik (Mar 15, 2013)

Emtp2010stl said:


> Well I had a 20 min phone conversation with a recruiter yesterday. Hoping that today I will be able to move on to the next step soon!!! I believe the next step is a Skype interview!  Fingers crossed!!!



I also got a call from them yesterday 

I'm going to talk with them and find out more details. I'm not sure if I will end up jumping on it, but it cant hurt to find out more!


----------



## noodlemedic (Mar 15, 2013)

I also received a call yesterday. 2nd time around here. Didn't make it past the Skype interview. Thanks to those who have provided information and your experience thus far.


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Mar 16, 2013)

So how is it with cell phone on board? How do you communicate with family? Did you switch cell plans? 







jaysonsd said:


> I jumped on the Golden Princess Nov 27th.  She's currently doing the endless loop of Hawai'i: leaving LA, stopping by Hilo, Honolulu, Lihue, Lahaina, Ensanada, then back to LA.  Your demographics are primarily USA with a mix of UK and Canada filling up 95% of the people.  Every cruise is different.  My first had a gastroenteritis outbreak, then next few where a constant battle with Influenza A.  It is a six bed ER complete with Xray, minor surgical, and lab capabilities.  Currently, people tend to give us a major medical issue the first or second day at sea.  I think we've had about two MIs, a host of random infections, a few idiopathic seizures (and they always happen while they're either standing by or in the pool), and a seizure that turned out to be having an MI.
> 
> You swap your rig, MRX, airway and RX bags out for a 12kg FR bag and a wheelchair.  You’ll get to know all the knooks and crannies in the ship, and everybody just calls you ‘doc’.  You’re more visible than most of the medical team because of your FR responsibilities.  There are bi-monthly ACLS related drills that involve the whole medical team, security, accommodations, and the bridge.  Once a cruise there’s the general MICD/fire drill and they take all of it seriously.  Since there are only 6-7 seven of us with medical training, the crew become your hands and you do a lot of delegating.
> 
> ...


----------



## CruiseMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

Emtp2010stl said:


> So how is it with cell phone on board? How do you communicate with family? Did you switch cell plans?



2 ways:  Everyone has phones in their rooms, officers have an outside line that you can use crew prepaid phone cards ($10 for about 110 minutes).  If you have an unlocked cell phone, you can buy a crew SIM card to use the satellite with prepaid minutes and texts.  I don't encourage using own US cell phone plan unless your on a Hawaini or Alaskan route, it's just rack up a $500 bill. If your overseas, buy a Eurpean prepaid SIM card or whatever country your in.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  Is the internet good enough for skype?




CruiseMedic said:


> 2 ways:  Everyone has phones in their rooms, officers have an outside line that you can use crew prepaid phone cards ($10 for about 110 minutes).  If you have an unlocked cell phone, you can buy a crew SIM card to use the satellite with prepaid minutes and texts.  I don't encourage using own US cell phone plan unless your on a Hawaini or Alaskan route, it's just rack up a $500 bill. If your overseas, buy a Eurpean prepaid SIM card or whatever country your in.  Hope this helps!


----------



## BoonDoc91B (Apr 7, 2013)

*Applying to Princess Cruises...*

Addressing this to the members of this forum that have or are actively working for Princess Cruises.

I'm a paramedic with over eleven years on the street as a medic and twenty-plus overall. Have been looking to take my career in a less traditional direction. I love to travel and am very keen on the idea of getting expanding my scope of practice. That being said, I hate to address cover letters and resumes 'To Whom It May Concern'. I have the corporate address...just looking the name, job title and department of someone that I should address them to.

Thanks again for keeping all of us so well informed and for helping to advance the field of paramedicine by pioneering this new avenue of advancement. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## Sea Medic (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't sweat not having an actual name to address on your cover letters.  There are several individuals that will see it and none of them are offended in the least if their name isn't mentioned on there.  The biggest thing is to make sure you send it.  You'll have more than enough opportunities to address them by name later. 

Good luck.


----------



## racingmedic (Apr 11, 2013)

how was the hiring process?  from Skype interview on?


----------



## racingmedic (Apr 11, 2013)

have my Skype interview tomorrow


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes after the phone interview I went through a Skype interview   . Good luck


----------



## TacMedic (Apr 12, 2013)

When did you submit your actual resume via email?  I sent one in November 2012, and Feb 2013...and have heard nothing. ugh


----------



## racingmedic (Apr 16, 2013)

I sent my resume around april 5th or 6th, got a call that Monday and had my Skype interview last Friday, april 12th....now I am waiting to see if I get a second interview.


----------



## Medic722 (Apr 17, 2013)

Currently a Medic onboard the Star Princess, You should hear something soon if they are interested. I can't imagine more than a week will pass without them expressing interest.


----------



## Medic722 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just adding my input, I use a lot of internet onboard. I purchase a WiFi internet card for $40.00 USD, and It gets me 400 minutes of internet usage. I use the Wifi right in my cabin, on my laptop. It can be a bit slow at times, but you learn when to use it and when not too. I communicate with my family via Facebook, and Skype voice chat mostly. As for phone usage on board I've never really found the need to make calls with Facebook, and Skype available. Hope this helps! All the best.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just an update it appears they are hiring again
http://www.jobtarget.com/c/job.cfm?job=12213804&vnet=0&max=25&site_id=13166

also I thought it was pretty cool they where doing this promotion 

http://www.princess.com/cruisingfor...&utm_campaign=retiree+newsletter#.UaTfW0Bnrm4

I am heading back to the middle east, otherwise I would apply myself. Fascinating thread and job though, hope it continues to stay alive. Let us know how you like it out there on the ship(new guys)


----------



## TacMedic (May 28, 2013)

Yes they seem to be accepting again.  I submitted a resume in November, 2012; February, 2013; with no response and a third time in May 2013.  This time they acknowledged my eamil and resume and directed me to a website for an online application process to include attaching the resume and a cover letter.  That was acknowledged on May 12...stating it will be under review and would contact me in the future for an interview.  Still waiting.


----------



## jaysonsd (May 30, 2013)

Just got off my long 5 month contract.  Had a blast, but pretty tired near the end.  If they keep sending me somewhere new, I could do this for quite a while; the big ships really go everywhere except Antarctica.  

As for hiring and the process involved now, it looks like they're doing shipboard training of medics alongside new nurses at about 3 at a time.  And they're always looking for people; one medic jumped ship after one day, another after a week.  I think they realize that now and why they switched to shipboard training.

PM me with questions.


----------



## adwooten2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, just put in my application, so we'll see what happens.  Cannot wait to hear back!


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 18, 2013)

Medic722 said:


> Currently a Medic onboard the Star Princess, You should hear something soon if they are interested. I can't imagine more than a week will pass without them expressing interest.



Sir Medic722,

I am a medic applicant for Princess Cruise. Im from the philippines. The recruiter told me that Star Princess has an opening for paramedic..Im just waiting for the approval of the principal..I want to ask for some info..How is it going there?Do you a 1 and a half stripe? Can you tell me some medic job details there in Star Princess? How long is the duration of your contract? Thank you very  much sir.

Sir Jaysonsd,

Hi! How are you sir? Im new here. I just want to hear some advice from you. Im a filipino and I applied for medic position here in the phililippines. The recruiter told me PCL has medic vacancies for Star Princess. I passed all the interviews and exams. I am now waiting for the principal's approval. Will they conduct any skype interviews? I am a nurse, does it make me qualified for a paramedic position?I am hoping for your response sir. Thank you!



Sea Medic said:


> Hey guys and girls.  I think I may be able to shed some light and hopefully answer some questions.  I am on a Princess Cruise Line Ship currently as a medic and am quickly nearing the end of my first contract.
> 
> Currently, only the bigger class of ships have medics deployed.  The medical team on these ships is usually 2 doctors, 3 nurses, and 2 medics.  The nurses have been difficult to staff fully due to a number of reasons that are not easily resolved.  You work both a morning clinic (usually 8:30 to 10:30) and an afternoon clinic (usually 4:30 to 6:30).  If you are not on call for the day the rest of the time is yours.  If the ship is in port, enjoy the sights.  If the ship is at sea, enjoy whatever entertainment, or workout, or resting, or whatever activities you want to do.  If you are on call, you are restricted to the ship but that is it.  Do what you want as long as you are on board.  The nurses and doctors try very hard to make sure that you get to see as many ports as possible and you are always welcome to split your on call day with the other medic.
> 
> ...



Nice info here sir Seamedic!


----------



## MMiz (Jun 19, 2013)

nailstab28, please stop bumping this thread.  It's against our rules.


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 19, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Technically, I was employed by them for a little bit. Did a week of training in LA. Princess is the first Cruise line to utilize Paramedics in that role. I know quite a bit of how the operation works and have some buds out in the field with them. Some like it. Some are looking for mainland jobs.
> 
> Contracts are 4 months on, two months off, and 4 months on again. So you'd be gone 8 months out of the year. Not easy for people with families. You're home would essentially be the ship. Americans are paid with direct deposit.
> 
> ...



Sir beachmedic,

Very helpful post sir! Still at Princess Fleet now?


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Thanks sir!*



BeachMedic said:


> Technically, I was employed by them for a little bit. Did a week of training in LA. Princess is the first Cruise line to utilize Paramedics in that role. I know quite a bit of how the operation works and have some buds out in the field with them. Some like it. Some are looking for mainland jobs.
> 
> Contracts are 4 months on, two months off, and 4 months on again. So you'd be gone 8 months out of the year. Not easy for people with families. You're home would essentially be the ship. Americans are paid with direct deposit.
> 
> ...



Sir beachmedic,

Very helpful post sir! Still at Princess Fleet now?


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Sir*

why sir?im sorry im new here..i just wanna hear some healthy advice sir


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

You need to stop using sir constantly. 

A) there's plenty of female members here

B) I understand you're trying to be respectful but there is such a thing as overdoing it.

There's nothing wrong with posting in a thread but what he's saying is the multiple, spaced out replies. You can do multi-quotes to include multiple quotes in your reply.

Good luck on your job hunt! I think working on a cruise ship would be a rad gig. I know the thread is long but there is a TON of good information about the job, the lifestyle and the hiring process if you are willing to take the time to read through the entire thing.


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> You need to stop using sir constantly.
> 
> A) there's plenty of female members here
> 
> ...



thank you Robb! Im new here..


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome to the site! I'd be interested to learn more about EMS in the Philippines! Might be a good thread for you to start, introduce yourself and teach us something. Like I said in this thread and lots of others many frequent questions have been answered very thoroughly, just takes some time to find it.


----------



## nailstab28 (Jun 19, 2013)

Robb said:


> Welcome to the site! I'd be interested to learn more about EMS in the Philippines! Might be a good thread for you to start, introduce yourself and teach us something. Like I said in this thread and lots of others many frequent questions have been answered very thoroughly, just takes some time to find it.



Thanks for the idea Robb..I'll do it as you requested. This site really helps a lot. Where are you working now Robb?cruise ship?


----------



## Hockey (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm...tempting...


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Robb said:


> You need to stop using sir constantly.
> 
> A) there's plenty of female members here
> 
> B) I understand you're trying to be respectful but there is such a thing as overdoing it.



As someone who employs dozens of Philipinos, trying to get them to stop using Sir is damn near impossible. Just saying...

I have been Sir for years no matter how many times I ask them to not do so. They would rather die than be embarrassed or shamed by not calling me Sir first or let someone else hear them not address me as Sir. Just sharing some insight into our new member...


----------



## globalmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

jaysonsd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I follow the remote medic blogs quite a bit and getting interested in some international work (and the daunting task of where to begin).  Working as a shipboard medic doesn't sound exciting, but the travel would be interesting.  Anyone have experience?
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, did you get hired? How much experience did you have when you applied? Any tips for those of us interested in similar experiences? Thanks!


----------



## globalmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry, I'm new to this and just realized that the thread was 17 pages long.


----------



## globalmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, still figuring this out. Here it goes.

I just finished reading through the thread you started about working for PCL. Great info! I've been wanting to work for a cruise line for some time as it combines my love for medicine with my love for travel! I come from a military family so I'm accustomed (if not addicted) to adapting quickly and changing scenery! I have experience mostly in an ED and transport (long distance inter-facility as well as "in town" stuff) with some rural 911. My interest is DEFINITELY more clinical than being on "the streets." 

I just have a few questions for anyone that can answer if you have some time. 

Do they count experience as a nationally registered EMT-Intermediate toward their experience requirement? Would mentioning travel experience be helpful? Any advice with regard to resumes? If you start out as a 1 1/2 stripe officer do you get two stripes eventually? What is the promotion structure?  Any info you can provide would be awesome!

Thanks again!


----------



## jaysonsd (Jun 28, 2013)

globalmedic said:


> I just have a few questions for anyone that can answer if you have some time.
> 
> Do they count experience as a nationally registered EMT-Intermediate toward their experience requirement? Would mentioning travel experience be helpful? Any advice with regard to resumes? If you start out as a 1 1/2 stripe officer do you get two stripes eventually? What is the promotion structure?  Any info you can provide would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks again!



As for EMT-I, no.  Its only as a paramedic that they start the clock (the 4-5 years as a EMT-B did not count in their eyes), and they've dialed up their requirement to 5 years +.  That's more rumor than fact, I haven't checked the page since I got hired.

Beyond that, I can't say, there's no promotion in the medical department right now for medics.  Its too new a position to create "senior" paramedics.  Any other questions and I'll get back... sporadically.


----------



## pamedic38 (Jul 7, 2013)

while employed with Princess Cruise Lines, are you provided with any health benefits and also, do you qualify for unemployment during your two months off?


----------



## pamedic38 (Jul 8, 2013)

Question: How difficult was the clinical interview?


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jul 8, 2013)

paramedic38,

There is no health insurance per say.  While on ship, you have free health care to a certain extent.  There are a few things they won't cover as it is in your contract which includes dangerous sports, i.e.. skydiving (did it anyway), scuba diving (did it anyway), rental of motorbikes (did it anyway).  They cover any acute illness, no chronic illness' and the medications that go along with it, such as HTN meds.  It is highly recommended that you supplement yourself with a specific travel insurance for working seamen which is what I do.  It'll pick up where Princess doesn't cover.  They do not cover you during holidays, only while on contract.

As for the clinical interview, it's not hard, but I guess that depends on your experience and background and it's not so much as what you know, just what your thought process is during the event.  

Ciao from Dubrovnik, Croatia today!!


----------



## pamedic38 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks CruiseMedic....

They are contacting me this week for the clincial interview. Is the travel insurance expensive? Just ballpark figure. Also, do you qualify for unemployment during your 2 months off? Thanks again....


----------



## nailstab28 (Jul 9, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> paramedic38,
> 
> There is no health insurance per say.  While on ship, you have free health care to a certain extent.  There are a few things they won't cover as it is in your contract which includes dangerous sports, i.e.. skydiving (did it anyway), scuba diving (did it anyway), rental of motorbikes (did it anyway).  They cover any acute illness, no chronic illness' and the medications that go along with it, such as HTN meds.  It is highly recommended that you supplement yourself with a specific travel insurance for working seamen which is what I do.  It'll pick up where Princess doesn't cover.  They do not cover you during holidays, only while on contract.
> 
> ...



cruisemedic,

do you have any website wherein I would be able to know the specific ships with a medic job vacancy?


----------



## nailstab28 (Jul 9, 2013)

*medic inquiry*



CruiseMedic said:


> paramedic38,
> 
> There is no health insurance per say.  While on ship, you have free health care to a certain extent.  There are a few things they won't cover as it is in your contract which includes dangerous sports, i.e.. skydiving (did it anyway), scuba diving (did it anyway), rental of motorbikes (did it anyway).  They cover any acute illness, no chronic illness' and the medications that go along with it, such as HTN meds.  It is highly recommended that you supplement yourself with a specific travel insurance for working seamen which is what I do.  It'll pick up where Princess doesn't cover.  They do not cover you during holidays, only while on contract.
> 
> ...



cruisemedic,

do you have any website wherein I would be able to know the specific ships with a medic job vacancy?


----------



## pamedic38 (Jul 10, 2013)

Are there any medics currently employed by Princess out there that can direct me into the right type of Health Insurance to obtain, quotes and websites with this info? I see cruise medic mentioned something about Travel Insurance for working seaman...........does this cover you when you're on your 2 months off? Any advice would be much appreciated. Scheduled for clinical skype interview, trying to get all my ducks in a row. Also, do you qualify for unemployment on those 2 months off?


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jul 14, 2013)

pamedic38,

Here is an email address, PCLpm@mhginsurance.com to get a quote.  MHG Insurance is for maritime employees such as ourselves.  This is to get supplemental insurance including your time off.  As for unemployment, that depends on your individual state's requirements, you'll have to look in to it yourself.....sorry.


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jul 14, 2013)

nailstab28,

Sorry, there is no such website and that information is impossible to obtain.  There are no vacancies on individual ships as you do not work on a specific ship.  By that, I mean Princess assigns you a ship which you could be in for that entire contract (4 months) or could be transhipped at any time for staffing purposes on other ships.  Hope that makes sense.

Ciao


----------



## pamedic38 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks again.........really appreciate it. Just finished my last and final interview with Princess......I should hear something within a few business days as I was told! I'll keep you updated.


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 8, 2013)

So, how's every coming with the updates?  I'm in the Baltic right now.  Not a fan.  Turns out I don't have much interest in all this... culture.  But, Iceland and Greenland are looming, along with the UK.


----------



## Mutumbo (Aug 11, 2013)

Got a question for any of yall that currently work for princess, whats their tattoo policy? Is it a total deal breaker to have visible forearm tattoos?(ive got full sleeves) or will they allow you to cover them with long sleeves?


----------



## CruiseMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

Unfortunately, those tattoos are going to be a deal breaker.  No visible tattoos.  Sorry.

Ciao


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 11, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> Unfortunately, those tattoos are going to be a deal breaker.  No visible tattoos.  Sorry.
> 
> Ciao



Can't even cover them with flesh colored sleeves like tat jackets ? I know I get away with that here at the evil empire and their pretty strict policy


----------



## Mutumbo (Aug 11, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> Unfortunately, those tattoos are going to be a deal breaker.  No visible tattoos.  Sorry.
> 
> Ciao



Thats what i figured. I was going through the initial application process and saw that speceific question, and figured that was the case. Well, at least I know not to wait around for a call. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jaysonsd (Aug 11, 2013)

CruiseMedic said:


> Unfortunately, those tattoos are going to be a deal breaker.  No visible tattoos.  Sorry.
> 
> Ciao





TransportJockey said:


> Can't even cover them with flesh colored sleeves like tat jackets ? I know I get away with that here at the evil empire and their pretty strict policy



I know I had to send pictures during the application process, in scrubs they sneak out sometimes under the shirt sleeve, no one notices.  We've had crew in other departments with full sleeves but its not an issue as their uniforms cover everything up.

Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Mutumbo (Aug 11, 2013)

jaysonsd said:


> I know I had to send pictures during the application process, in scrubs they sneak out sometimes under the shirt sleeve, no one notices.  We've had crew in other departments with full sleeves but its not an issue as their uniforms cover everything up.
> 
> Can't hurt to ask.



My rsponse was basically "yes, but id gldadly cover them with lo sleeves, or however deemed necessary. "

It was a little more lengthy and professional sounding, to be honest, but i figure id at least throw it out there.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 11, 2013)

ya its pretty easy to cover them with something like the tat jacket, or tight fitting long sleeve under Armour which matches your uniform.


----------



## WBExpatMedic (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the money really as bad as they say? I was told it's only around 30,000 year before tax, No insurance and your only paid while on the ship.


----------



## Clipper1 (Aug 11, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> ya its pretty easy to cover them with something like the tat jacket, or tight fitting long sleeve under Armour which matches your uniform.



Why hire someone who sticks out by wearing long sleeves or tat jacket on a tropical cruise?  There are probably well over 100 applicants for each opening and many may be just as qualified in skills but won't be a distraction when it comes to dress code.


----------



## CruiseMedic (Aug 13, 2013)

Keep in mind that scrubs are not the only uniform for a medical officer onboard.  Other officer uniforms include summer whites, red sea rig, and others where the use of long sleeve under armour shirts (or similar) are not allowed.  Tattoos are evaluated on a case by case basis.  I have one under my right upper arm and I had to prove that it didn't show in short sleeves in a normal standing position.


----------



## nailstab28 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Clinical Interview Questions*

TO all,

Good day! I just wanna ask about the questions for the clinical interview, I think clinical interview is also the final interview ( correct me if I am wrong). What are the clinical questions from the doctor-interviewer? Can you give me some examples? Thanks!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 20, 2013)

We don't allow any posting of test questions on the forum.


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Oct 4, 2013)

*Any updates*

Any updates on how things are going on board?


----------



## Jon (Oct 6, 2013)

Emtp2010stl said:


> Any updates on how things are going on board?



Dunno. I had the opportunity to play 20 questions with a Princess Cruises Medic (As opposed to a Princess Medic - we all know them!) at EMS Expo.


Seems like this thread is pretty accurate.


Big ships are often 2 docs, 3 RN's, and 2 medics. Medics do 24 on / 24 off on primary call. When "off", still have regular duties in the infirmary. When "on" respond with a backpack of gear to all calls for medical support on the ship. If the patient must be moved, coordinate the "litter team" to get the patient where they need to be. Supposedly the medic role is a "non-lifting" role, at least under normal circumstances.

You get spiffy uniforms and a private room. Have to pay for alcohol and internet onboard, but otherwise have minimal expenses.


----------



## jaysonsd (Oct 12, 2013)

Jon said:


> Dunno. I had the opportunity to play 20 questions with a Princess Cruises Medic (As opposed to a Princess Medic - we all know them!) at EMS Expo.
> 
> 
> Seems like this thread is pretty accurate.
> ...



We try to keep it accurate   I just pulled into North America a few weeks back from a long trip across the pond.  I was pretty bummed we missed Iceland and Greenland on our trans-Atlantic.  To say 'pretty bummed' is putting it mildly actually.  Was gonna drop a 1/3 of a month's pay on the Iceland day just to climb the volcanoes out there.  The place is amazing when you research it.

There's still good days and bad days.  The funny thing when it gets slow you just crave the times when you feel like a medic again.  Some days, I can't believe I get paid to do this.  It always comes back to learning about the world.  Even though I missed Iceland, I forced myself to learn about it and it made me add it to my ever increasing bucket list.  Another example is Quebec City.  Would NEVER visit this city and its frickin' awesome.  Three days we spend there, complete with haunted city tours at night and clubs that actually stay open past 2 am.

As for the schedule mention, its different ship to ship.  But, honestly, if they made us work a 24 then come into both clinics the following day (as in both clinics everyday for the whole contract), I would kill myself.  Irregardless of the potential exhaustion issue, it can really impact your day to day life.  Only one ship has had that come up from talking with other medics on the ships, and it got fixed.  If you have a good partner and an understanding senior nurse, you can flex the schedule around.  It is almost impossible to get overtime, so you might as well have some damn fun!

Shoot me a pm if you have some more Qs.  This is all more circumstantial, but this contract hasn't been that medically stimulating...  I'm gonna put some more nuts n' bolts logistics stuff that has come up that seems more pronounced my sophomore contract and more of the positive stuff I might have left out.


----------



## Stoked (Oct 13, 2013)

Jaysonsd- I did a slight variation of this tour last winter, it was a screaming deal.

http://www.icelandair.us/offers-and...ckage/item585246/experience_the_arctic_north/


----------



## Stoked (Oct 13, 2013)

ETA- I see it's posted on that page I linked as Option 2.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya Jon I was at EMS expo also and spoke with the princess booth. I agree the info sounds about right. Only downer is the pay is pretty low IMO, even with free room and board.



Jon said:


> Dunno. I had the opportunity to play 20 questions with a Princess Cruises Medic (As opposed to a Princess Medic - we all know them!) at EMS Expo.
> 
> 
> Seems like this thread is pretty accurate.
> ...


----------



## lpmedic (Oct 13, 2013)

Soooo... What is the pay?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 13, 2013)

They told me at the EMS Expo booth around 3000-4000 per month. 
Given you only pay federal taxes on it(depending on your states laws) and room and board is covered.


----------



## FireMedic22 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just hired in... Looks like an interesting job. If you guys have advice for daily life plz pM me.


----------



## Sea Medic (Oct 20, 2013)

*Pay and perks*

Pay is between 3200 and 3700 a month with usually only about 500 taken out for taxes.  As this job is still fairly new (we just started early last year), there are still some kinks being worked out.  Even on the worst of days, I am still a paramedic getting paid decent money to see places in a month that I probably would not be able to see in a year.  This job will not make you rich but it will let you do some of the coolest things imaginable while still giving you the opportunity to intubate someone off the coast of Croatia or Monte Carlo, Monaco (both of which we have done this year).

As this is a new position on cruise ships, they do their best to maintain open lines of communication.  They are adding more and more equipment that we as US paramedics are used to so that the job is easier for us to do.  We have recently gotten EZ IO drills and needles in all sizes and they are exploring other tools as well.  Logistically this is great as they are trying to give us equipment that we are used to in the back of a rig so that we are in our element regardless of where we are location wise.

The best advice I can give anyone is to not get discouraged.  If you can imagine being the sole group of people getting resumes from all over the country while also having to address issues and concerns with paramedics currently at sea literally all over the world, you can see how easily it could be to get overwhelmed.  The same individuals that screen applicants and do the interviews are also tasked with coordinating every medical need on the ships including emergency disembarks and equipment needs.  They are also the same individuals that are tasked with flying to the ships to do new employee training or any kind of training that we need on the ships.  It is just as frustrating for us on the ships to wait for communication as it is for those applying for the job.  Be patient and make sure you stay in contact with them so that they know you're interested.  Several of us on ships do try our best to monitor this thread so don't hesitate to contact us.

I know that I speak for all of us when I say that we want good people and we will do what we can to clear up any questions you may have.

Good luck.


----------



## FireMedic22 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info my friend.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Nov 6, 2013)

New to the site and thread. I must say Jay (hope you aren't offended by me calling you Jay, truth be told I forgot all the other letters when I started typing) and Sea Medic have provided a wealth of information regarding PCL (Princess Cruise Line) positions, experience, etc. 

I had my clinical interview today which went very well and received an email shortly afterwards regarding 3 professional references as well as a pic of my tattoo, on my arm not visible when in uniform. My fire dept doesn't allow tats to be shown either, I specifically had it done with the intention of it not being exposed for this's on reason. Everything they have said as well as a few others employed has been the info provided to me by those interviewing me. I'm beyond excited to hear back from them as to whether I am offered a position. I'm passionate about traveling and even moreso about expanding my scope of practice and skill set!

Hope to be working with some of you soon, great great thread and it's reassuring to see there are medics out there who have a genuine interest in the success of others. I'll update as well concerning progression of interviews. 

Initial application sent: 23 Sept 2013
Phone interview: 23 Oct 2013
1st Skype interview: 4 Nov 2013
2nd Skype interview: 5 Nov 2013

Hoping to hear back anywhere from within the week to 2 weeks, will touch base with them in a week as well.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Nov 9, 2013)

Got the job offer on Wednesday, hope to work with you gentleman in the future!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Nov 9, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> Got the job offer on Wednesday, hope to work with you gentleman in the future!





Hey now! There are ladies getting offers too! Lol ;-)


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Nov 9, 2013)

You know the second I sent that I was like, crap I should've included ladies too. Sorry sorry lol

Ladies and gentleman I'm very glad to be working with you soon. Trying to get this all done so I can be on the December Xmas contract.


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Nov 9, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> You know the second I sent that I was like, crap I should've included ladies too. Sorry sorry lol
> 
> Ladies and gentleman I'm very glad to be working with you soon. Trying to get this all done so I can be on the December Xmas contract.






LOL!  just giving you trouble! Congrats and keep everyone posted


----------



## CruiseMedic (Nov 16, 2013)

Deception Medic,

Congrats!  Hope to see you on the high seas.  4th contract now and it's still a blast.  Obviously, there are ups and downs just like any other job, but it comes down to your own outlook.  The medics that stay seem to see the best in the job.  I am now over 20 countries and 50 cities traveled to since working with Princess.  I would have never been able to do that otherwise.  Back on the Hawaii/Mexico route again and no other job allows me to handover in the morning and hit the waves 30 minutes later, hiking up volcanoes, or kissing a beautiful woman under a Hawaiian water fall   Good luck to those applying and to those starting out........sail safe!

Ciao


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 17, 2013)

Do any of you princess medics have a blog? I would be interested in following it if so.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks I look forward very much to working with all of you ladies and gentleman. I remembered this time lol. I have my medical exam this Monday and after that all I do is wait for the results then it's set sail!

I'm packing up things now so what would you recommend packing. I have a couple suits, shorts, t shirts, workout attire, handful of sweaters and toiletries. Any other suggestions?

ExpactMedic I intend on starting one once I'm onboard.


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 3, 2013)

As someone who was in this thread about a year ago looking at this job, I'm super excited to see the increased activity.

I think we're months, maybe a couple years away from this becoming a mainstream thing on all the cruise lines.

I think PCL was an experiment, and now that it is proving successful all the other lines under the same parent company will pick it up.

Here's hoping.

Unfortunately, due to life circumstances, I had to turn down my offer from PCL last year.. now I'm considering it again..


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 3, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> Thanks I look forward very much to working with all of you ladies and gentleman. I remembered this time lol. I have my medical exam this Monday and after that all I do is wait for the results then it's set sail!
> 
> I'm packing up things now so what would you recommend packing. I have a couple suits, shorts, t shirts, workout attire, handful of sweaters and toiletries. Any other suggestions?
> 
> ExpactMedic I intend on starting one once I'm onboard.



Please do!


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 3, 2013)

Still waiting for my medical certificate to arrive in the mail then it's bon voyage! The anticipation and excitement is starting to get to me. Rest assured I will be setting up a blog, once I figure out how to set one up .


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 4, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> ExpactMedic I intend on starting one once I'm onboard.


Sweet, I think a lot of us here would enjoy following it, just keep us posted on it.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Sweet, I think a lot of us here would enjoy following it, just keep us posted on it.



ditto!


----------



## Stat (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Loved this thread, joined this site just to ask some questions on this topic. Applied a couple of weeks ago, just got an email yesterday asking me to fill out an online assessment for the medic job on PCL... Is this the "next step", does it mean my application has been reviewed and how long after submitting my assessment should I expect to hear a response?

Just wondering if anyone else had this step in the process prior to the interview or not...

Thanks a lot!

Canadian medic


----------



## medicgirl05 (Dec 6, 2013)

I applied for them on Monday. I received an E-mail that same day requesting a brief phone screening which was done Tuesday. Today I received an E-mail requesting a Skype interview. Does anyone have any tips or advice for the Skype interview?
Thanks!!! This thread has been full of great information.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 6, 2013)

Stat, it's hard to say how quick you'll receive a reply. They are very busy screening a lot of applicants so there's no other way of saying they'll get to you when they do, actually that wasn't half bad saying that haha. I joke, once you get a phone interview if it goes well enough you'll get a Skype interview, if you make it past that you'll have a clinic skype interview, grilling you medic wise with different scenarios, FYI don't bother asking what questions they ask because none of us good medics will tell you, you should know your ish backwards and forwards. After the clinical Skype interview they'll let you know via email whether or not you're getting an offer letter. After the offer letter you'll schedule your medical exam, yes you pay for it outta your pocket. Once you get you're medical certificate in the mail they give you an assignment, then Bon voyage. 

Medicgirl I hope that answered your question as well, as far as how the process develops, advice? Be yourself, that's relative now that I think about it, everyone's personality is different and some peoples personality shine and come out during the interview and others don't. Sadly their are great medics out their that suck at interviewing and may get overlooked. I suppose it just depends on how determined one is on getting the job they want. Research interview techniques, learn to relax, smile, for the love of God wear a suit or oxford and cardigan for women. This still is a professional environment and first impressions count. Even over the phone interview, smile, walk around, use gestures, those come over in your tone and inflection and voice and reflects your character. 

Hopefully I didn't ramble and have good insight. Still waiting on my medical certificate to come in the mail and get my assignment. Stay focused and positive to those applying, it may take awhile to get a response but when you do keep that excitement alive in your interviews and correspondence. 

Good luck out there ladies and gentleman.


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 6, 2013)

Over the past few days I've been really playing this scenario out in my head if I actually got a job with PCL.

Is it really as awesome as my imagination makes it? 

Not only would I be getting paid to do what I love, being a medic and ER tech.. but I would be travelling to places that are on my bucket list.. and it would be all paid for.

I guess the con is that I will not see my friends and family for 4 months at a time.. but, when I think about the past 4 months.. nothing really happened here that I missed.

Also, I'm worried about the pay. Right now I make a good amount of money. But my expenses are super high and I actually have some debt. Maybe this would force me to cut all of my expenses and actually pay off said debt.

This is such a crazy life-decision.. but, I applied and am hoping for a call


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 6, 2013)

medicaustik said:


> Over the past few days I've been really playing this scenario out in my head if I actually got a job with PCL.
> 
> Is it really as awesome as my imagination makes it?
> 
> ...


I thought about the same stuff when I left the U.S, 3 years ago to start working as a Paramedic overseas. My contracts often run for a year or more and are in the middle east. Not exactly a sweet cruise-liner traveling to tourist destinations. Despite this, I still get a lot of off time and continue to see a lot of the world while making great money. I resolved my debt, took time off between contracts with out returning to the U.S. and backpacked through the UK and western Europe, saved some money, and ditched all my living expenses back home. If I was back in the U.S. right now, I would be applying to this position. On a side note, I did visit a few months back and met some of the princess staff in Las Vegas at the world EMS Expo, I am pretty jealous of you guys! Hopefully someone starts a blog about there journey on board the ship so I can cyber-stalk one of you lucky individuals.


----------



## medicaustik (Dec 6, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I thought about the same stuff when I left the U.S, 3 years ago to start working as a Paramedic overseas. My contracts often run for a year or more and are in the middle east. Not exactly a sweet cruise-liner traveling to tourist destinations. Despite this, I still get a lot of off time and continue to see a lot of the world while making great money. I resolved my debt, took time off between contracts with out returning to the U.S. and backpacked through the UK and western Europe, saved some money, and ditched all my living expenses back home. If I was back in the U.S. right now, I would be applying to this position. On a side note, I did visit a few months back and met some of the princess staff in Las Vegas at the world EMS Expo, I am pretty jealous of you guys! Hopefully someone starts a blog about there journey on board the ship so I can cyber-stalk one of you lucky individuals.



If I end up getting an offer, I'll join the ranks of the bloggers. Maybe a couple of us could make a joint blog.

I've been researching some of those overseas jobs in the Middle East as well as this one on PCL.

I recently lost the one thing that was really holding me here (a girl, naturally). Recently single, 25 years old, no kids and no house to sell.. well, why not go do something that most people would say I'm crazy to do?


----------



## medicgirl05 (Dec 6, 2013)

Decepticon medic thanks for the info. I have never done a Skype interview and that is were my nerves come in. I am afraid I won't be able to show my people skills as well on Skype as I could in person. For instance, one of the most important things is to shake the hands of the interviewers and I can't do that.

Can somebody tell me more about the medical clearance process? Is that something that your own physician can do? Or do you have to use one of theirs?


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 6, 2013)

It goes through a third party company. Basic medical physical, of course I had to have the smokin hot Doc do mine. I didn't mind that one bit, could've done without the rectal exam though. Yikes


----------



## jaysonsd (Dec 7, 2013)

medicgirl05 said:


> I applied for them on Monday. I received an E-mail that same day requesting a brief phone screening which was done Tuesday. Today I received an E-mail requesting a Skype interview. Does anyone have any tips or advice for the Skype interview?
> Thanks!!! This thread has been full of great information.



Dig into the early parts of the thread, it was discussed several times.


----------



## cruiseforever (Dec 7, 2013)

[I've been researching some of those overseas jobs in the Middle East as well as this one on PCL.

I recently lost the one thing that was really holding me here (a girl, naturally). Recently single, 25 years old, no kids and no house to sell.. well, why not go do something that most people would say I'm crazy to do?[/QUOTE]



I think you would be crazy not to try it.  Your young go for it.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 8, 2013)

*hi and re-joining the ranks of expat medics*

Hi ya'll-

I've enjoyed reading your posts about PCL. I too am getting started with the process, phone call on Wednesday. I applied awhile back and they definitely took some time getting back to me. I've been a Medic for six years and have 2.5 years of expat experience overseas (Iraq). I have a buddy that worked for PCL and he definitely didn't have great reviews about them, but I'll give it a shot and check them out. I'm also in process with a few overseas companies. So for those in process, how's things going?


----------



## CruiseMedic (Dec 8, 2013)

*Go for it!*

Medic4dawgs,

First off, if your name is referring to the Georgia Bulldogs, go FSU!!!  Hahaha!  Going on my 4th contract now with PCL, we've had medics come and go.  Some love it, some hate it.  It's a big difference than being a road medic….increased scope of practice, multiple nationalities on the team, most of the team really don't understand the true capabilities of medics, being at sea for 4 months at a time, and so on.  All in all, I have been to over 20 countries and uncountable cities, marking so many places off my bucket list and having the time of my life with friends from all over the world.  It takes a certain personality to do this job and you probably won't know if you have it until you try it.

In Mexico, heading back to work


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 8, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Hi CruiseMedic-

I absolutely agree that being in any remote environment is wayyyy different than regular street medicine. I loved my job in Iraq because I grew ALOT as a Medic. As you indicated, expanded scope is a huge challenge for many Medics especially in the first year or so. For those curious about what this means, basically you are quite literally a PA without the licensure. I'm looking forward to finding out how close PCL is to that scope. A friend of mine worked for them for a year or so after Iraq but is now with Int'l SOS living the awesome life of Remote Duty Medicine. I have heard rumors regarding the pay with PCL and that's one concerning point for me as I have a wife and house to substantiate in the US (as well as our 2 dogs and 2 fosters, hence my name lol). 

I definitely agree that Remote Medicine is absolutely freaking awesome because you are in so many different countries in a very short period of time. I knocked off 11 in my 2.5 years abroad the first round and literally have flown around the world 3 times now. This is definitely appealing for me as I love the international culture. 4 months on, 2 off is somewhat bothersome but it is doable. Thanks again CruiseMedic and have fun in Mexico!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone have a friendly HR email contact they would not mind sharing? Feel free to PM, I had a couple unique questions for them.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 10, 2013)

PM sent with an email address. Good luck!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Dec 10, 2013)

*been awhile*

Hey everyone. It's been a while since I have actually posted on the page (despite talking a couple of you on board already) 

So I thought I would give an update.... 

I went through the interview process last year and for those that are waiting or going through it is everything that is discussed on this site. My Skype interview was the first of its kind for me but it obviously went well. Since my offer I took some time to get some life things in order.. built a house. Got married. Ya know minor details. However I am happy to report I have made contact with PCL and started gathering documents and the dental and medical screening with hopes to leave in January. I am very excited and nervous all at the same time!  

I would like to start a blog but can say I would even know where to do that. If someone has a good site to do that I will be happy to start it and continue it as everything progresses.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Dec 10, 2013)

*Update*

Hi everyone-

So I just wanted to give ya'll a heads up. I have the first phone call tomorrow at 1 pm and am looking forward to hearing more about the position. I am still somewhat concerned about pay but am willing to at least entertain the idea. Good luck to everyone and congrats to those of you starting soon or have started. It is fun being in the beginning phases of a program like this, imo, as you get to somewhat drive the change for the future "generations".


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 21, 2013)

Just wanted to give everyone an update, my start date is January 18 and I believe I will be on the Caribbean contract. Got everything lined up and just waiting for my itinerary. Emtp2010stl if you are on in January that'd be pretty cool to be on the same boat. Once I officially know more as far as where I'm going I'll update youse guys again. Gettin excited as each day passes by!


----------



## SSparamedic2014 (Dec 21, 2013)

you don't need any suits.  some t-shirts, shorts, workout stuff ok.  u will be coming home with tons of uniforms so leave space.  everyone makes this mistake.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 21, 2013)

Awesome, thanks. I'll be revising my suitcase then. What would you say like, pack enough clothes for two weeks and that's it? I did wanna bring a few medic books to read over every now and then. Tablet and my psp.


----------



## SSparamedic2014 (Dec 21, 2013)

i have seen people bring less.  do u have an itinerary yet? remember its pretty much 24 on and 24 off.  if there are 4 ports and depending on the scheduling 2 ports will be yours.  the rest of the time you will be either in your room where u will obviously wear what you want but as soon as you step into the passenger area you will be wearing a uniform with the exception of workout clothes if you will be using the passenger gym.  tablet, psp, hard drive, laptop are a must!


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 21, 2013)

Still waiting on that, should be getting it shortly. I thought about even bringing my xbox but figured that may be to much to bring. Figured handful of shorts and jeans, enough shirts to last 2 weeks and that's it. I didn't know about 24 on 24 off, I thought it was working all 7 days a week at 8 hour shifts. Doin a kelly shift would be right up my alley though.


----------



## SSparamedic2014 (Dec 21, 2013)

morning clinic runs from 830-11:00 on sea days and 8:00am - 1000am- on port days.  afternoon clinics from 1630-1830 regardless of port/sea day.  every other day you will have the red bag/responder for 24 hours.  every ship is different on scheduling.  some medics are on 24 and off 24.  some will have the next morning clinic off if you were busy the night before.  it all depends on your ship.


----------



## jaysonsd (Dec 21, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> Still waiting on that, should be getting it shortly. I thought about even bringing my xbox but figured that may be to much to bring. Figured handful of shorts and jeans, enough shirts to last 2 weeks and that's it. I didn't know about 24 on 24 off, I thought it was working all 7 days a week at 8 hour shifts. Doin a kelly shift would be right up my alley though.



You wouldn't be the first person to bring a 30+ inch tv and their xbox.  Cruise Medic can weigh in one what he's brought (or tried to bring) on the ship 

However, a lot of ships have xboxs in the rec room, I just bring a controller and the games I want.  They buy them when the ships hit the US because they are much cheaper state side.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 21, 2013)

What about cell phones, I have a iPhone 5 with AT&T. I see there's an Internet cafe with wifi, I imagine it'd be cheaper to connect to the ships wifi and use Skype or tango when calling home or what is the best method?


----------



## jaysonsd (Dec 21, 2013)

Decepticon Medic said:


> What about cell phones, I have a iPhone 5 with AT&T. I see there's an Internet cafe with wifi, I imagine it'd be cheaper to connect to the ships wifi and use Skype or tango when calling home or what is the best method?



This comes up a lot, ships have satellite phones.  They suck.  3 second delay when you talk no matter cell or landline.  If you're hitting a lot of American ports, you'll be fine.  There's also SIM cards that have a plans for international calls.  Skype through the internet on the ship or in wifi spots at ports of call.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Dec 21, 2013)

Cool, thanks brother. I already envision a gathering of us Ship Medics at a bar crawl...the horror....and lawyer fees. It'd be a night that'd be....wait for it....

Legendary


----------



## CruiseMedic (Dec 22, 2013)

*Hahaha*

Hahaha!  Yes, JaysonSD definitely knows what I've tried to bring on board!  I've upgraded to 42" by the way mounted on my cabin wall  For the rest of you, you'll figure out what works best for you on these contracts.  Personally, I have to have my TV, my bose sound system, and my MacBook.  Everything else is fluff.  (I even arranged for my road bike to get on the ship)  But that's me.  Just keep in mind weight limits going to your contract and then planning for coming home.  I put all my "heavy" objects in a duffle bag as a carry on so I don't come close to the weight limit on checked baggage.  Leave extra room for all the uniforms you will be issued!  

Ciao


----------



## jaysonsd (Dec 22, 2013)

Haha, man brings a 42" TV with him and everything else is fluff


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jan 2, 2014)

Decepticon Medic said:


> Cool, thanks brother. I already envision a gathering of us Ship Medics at a bar crawl...the horror....and lawyer fees. It'd be a night that'd be....wait for it....
> 
> Legendary





Did you get your iteniary? ? 


Excited to hear what you have found out.  


I have pushed back a couple weeks in order to train someone at the job I am leaving. However just sent in all of my paperwork.


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jan 2, 2014)

SSparamedic2014 said:


> morning clinic runs from 830-11:00 on sea days and 8:00am - 1000am- on port days.  afternoon clinics from 1630-1830 regardless of port/sea day.  every other day you will have the red bag/responder for 24 hours.  every ship is different on scheduling.  some medics are on 24 and off 24.  some will have the next morning clinic off if you were busy the night before.  it all depends on your ship.





Thanks for the info  I am finding all the posts helpful. 



SSparamedic2014 , cruisemedic, jaysond-----
 what iteniary are you guys on right now??


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Jan 2, 2014)

I do have my itinerary. I fly out January 17 to Houston and training is for a week in Galveston. I imagine the contract will be somewhere in the Caribbean because that was in the subject line for my training schedule. Where exactly I'll find out when I get aboard the ship. Can't wait!


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Jan 2, 2014)

Not sure if you've ever worked at Abbott, if you ever have and have heard of Tiger Woods. That'd be me. I have a reputation in Stl. Not a bad one I hope


----------



## jaysonsd (Jan 3, 2014)

Decepticon Medic said:


> I do have my itinerary. I fly out January 17 to Houston and training is for a week in Galveston. I imagine the contract will be somewhere in the Caribbean because that was in the subject line for my training schedule. Where exactly I'll find out when I get aboard the ship. Can't wait!



If they gave you a ship assignment, just jump on princess and search for that ship.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't have one. The subject line was Caribbean cruise and it's outta Galveston I imagine, I won't find out until I get to Houston in a few weeks. I'll hop online and check it out though. Thanks brother


----------



## CruiseMedic (Jan 5, 2014)

*…...*



Decepticon Medic said:


> Don't have one. The subject line was Caribbean cruise and it's outta Galveston I imagine, I won't find out until I get to Houston in a few weeks. I'll hop online and check it out though. Thanks brother



Your training ship does not necessarily mean you will stay on that ship/route.  Sometimes 1 or 2 will stay with that ship, but they mostly train a group on one ship for a week and then fly you out to your ship assignment.  When you sign your contract it will say the first ship you join that contract, training or not.  For example, you'll be assigned the Ruby Princess and all of your incoming info/forms will have Ruby Princess, but that will be your week training and you might be transshipped to the Golden Princess for the remainder of your contract.  Just shoot fleet personnel an email to see if they have your permanent contract placement so you can pack for the weather.

Also, I'm on the Hawaiian route at the moment, then headed back to the European route (which I love!)

Ciao


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Jan 5, 2014)

Good lookin out, thank you for that. I'd love to be on the European route! I don't have any fleet contacts just yet but I'm sure I'll find out when I get to Houston. I'm gettin antsy, especially with this terrential downpour of snow in stl. 7 inches and counting. Get me outta here!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jan 7, 2014)

Medical exam tomorrow morning....


----------



## September (Jan 9, 2014)

This job sounds amazing. I've always wanted to travel the world. I've got a long way to go to qualify though (not even finished EMT yet)...someday!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jan 12, 2014)

*Blog......*

I am looking for suggestions as to where I would be able to start a blog.  I know that it has been mentioned a few times on here and I am hoping to get one started... So where would you think? Make a FB page? use Tumblr? any thoughts?? 

Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 12, 2014)

Blogger? Wordpress?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 12, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Blogger? Wordpress?



This. I use blogger by Google.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thoughts on PCL*

Hi Everyone-

First, I went all the way through the Skype Interview with PCL. I found the process interesting. I also find that PCL is looking for more or less EMT-Basics not Paramedics and definitely NOT Remote Duty Medics. IF you're looking for better pay than your current EMT-P job this is not for you. The system is extremely hierarchal and you will be under even the most inexperienced nurse. If you want to someday go for Remote Duty Work, don't go with this job as you have your hand literally held every shift. Remote Duty is wayyy different than this will ever be in it's current form. This form is meant to humiliate Paramedics, not build them professionally.  

Benefits: Basically the only benefit that some might find lucrative is the travel, which is easily done with other RDM and offshore positions. The rest of the benefits is seriously lacking even for a stateside ambulance job with a private company as a Paramedic. 

Whilst this may be abrasive for some, I will seriously recommend to every Medic looking for the RDM world or moving your career up, don't do this. I have a friend that worked for PCL and fortunately his Iraq experience (which is where we met) carried him into International SOS (a true leader in RDM work). For me, I have two companies that I am currently working with and will be back in the true offshore/RDM world soon. The money for RDM as well as the travel is there, just not with Princess. Maybe someday PCL will figure out the true worth of RDM and how this plugs into the modern medical world but for now plan on working for someone that will make you the lowest of the food chain, professionally speaking. 

I wish you all the best. If anyone is looking for better opportunities, feel free to private message me and I will help you find a MUCH better start than PCL. Good luck to everyone not heeding this advice, maybe you're the type that just wants the free room and board on a cruise ship but seriously there are better and more interesting environments as well as more professionally challenging (not to mention true professional growth).


----------



## medicaustik (Jan 22, 2014)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> First, I went all the way through the Skype Interview with PCL. I found the process interesting. I also find that PCL is looking for more or less EMT-Basics not Paramedics and definitely NOT Remote Duty Medics. IF you're looking for better pay than your current EMT-P job this is not for you. The system is extremely hierarchal and you will be under even the most inexperienced nurse. If you want to someday go for Remote Duty Work, don't go with this job as you have your hand literally held every shift. Remote Duty is wayyy different than this will ever be in it's current form. This form is meant to humiliate Paramedics, not build them professionally.
> 
> ...



This is a good perspective. Thanks for your thoughts. I think most of this holds true.


----------



## ShipMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Hi Everyone-
> 
> First, I went all the way through the Skype Interview with PCL. I found the process interesting. I also find that PCL is looking for more or less EMT-Basics not Paramedics and definitely NOT Remote Duty Medics. IF you're looking for better pay than your current EMT-P job this is not for you. The system is extremely hierarchal and you will be under even the most inexperienced nurse. If you want to someday go for Remote Duty Work, don't go with this job as you have your hand literally held every shift. Remote Duty is wayyy different than this will ever be in it's current form. This form is meant to humiliate Paramedics, not build them professionally.
> 
> ...



I agree with almost all of this. This job is more at the EMT-B level than paramedic. Actually the majority of it is administrative. There are very few emergencies. They say they hired paramedics because they wanted to improve their first-response program as the nurses just didn't have the knowledge and skillset, but in actuality I think it's because they were having such retention problems with the nurses that they took all the things the nurses hate about the job and gave it to the paramedics. I mean, we're already used to working long hours for low pay, so it's a perfect fit, lol. Seriously though, the job is not clinically challenging and most of what you deal with is administrative stuff, minor complaints, and people that are vomiting and having diarrhea. It's not the glamorous job they make it out to be. 

There are some upsides, I mean you get paid to travel around the world on a cruise ship. There are very few expenses onboard, except for alcohol and internet (which are the only things that keep you sane some days!) You also have the opportunity to meet and work with some really cool people from all over the world.

The program could be so much better if the right people were running it. Unfortunately there is a very high turnover rate because none of the issues that have been raised from the beginning have ever been addressed, such as the cabin situation and the benefits (or lack thereof). A lot of the paramedics quit before they even finish training, or within a couple weeks of being placed on a ship. Very few come back for a second contract.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 24, 2014)

Why. I want you guys to elaborate. Previously I was a waiter/firefighter for NCL before I turned to EMS. Having worked on a cruise ship I can see the down sides, but I loved it overall and would go back in a heartbeat. Even as a medic. I don't meet the minimum requirements yet (as in time as a paramedic) or I would be applying now instead of typing this. I've also been an EMT overseas I. The Middle East, which is what I fancy and am trying to get back into as a paramedic. As to PCL---  being a paramedic and an officer I mean--- what gives? 
What's so horrible. What's the salary? Do you share a room? What's the down side other than sharing a room and not making 100k like an RDM doing actual RDM assignments/contracts? So you don't get to practice at your normal skill level? Is that the only issue, or am I missing something? Because as you said, as a medic looking to "break into" the RDM/contracting thing is my goal, and I was under the impression that this would be a cool experience. I've gotten my feet wet in cruise lines and my ankles wet in contracting overseas- I'm hooked. I want to travel, get paid(better than the average private) and explore the world. Beyond that of the average street paramedic. If guys don't even make it out to the ships-That's a huge red flag.
So, again I ask, why is it so terrible? Specifically. Anyone with first hand experience is encouraged to reply.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am curious, is anyone aware of any other cruise lines hiring paramedics? I have only seen princess do it.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jan 24, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I am curious, is anyone aware of any other cruise lines hiring paramedics? I have only seen princess do it.



To the best of my knowledge and past experience, PCL is solo in this endeavor as of now. Carnival, Norwegian, Royal Caribbean--all staff with docs and nurses. Many years ago I used to go on these ships for a week or so at a time and provide ACLS, BLS and PALS training for them...I tried weaseling my way in, but no go.

Disney uses medics however the Cape Canaveral FD guys got that locked up a long time ago.


----------



## ShipMedic (Jan 25, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Why. I want you guys to elaborate. Previously I was a waiter/firefighter for NCL before I turned to EMS. Having worked on a cruise ship I can see the down sides, but I loved it overall and would go back in a heartbeat. Even as a medic. I don't meet the minimum requirements yet (as in time as a paramedic) or I would be applying now instead of typing this. I've also been an EMT overseas I. The Middle East, which is what I fancy and am trying to get back into as a paramedic. As to PCL---  being a paramedic and an officer I mean--- what gives?
> What's so horrible. What's the salary? Do you share a room? What's the down side other than sharing a room and not making 100k like an RDM doing actual RDM assignments/contracts? So you don't get to practice at your normal skill level? Is that the only issue, or am I missing something? Because as you said, as a medic looking to "break into" the RDM/contracting thing is my goal, and I was under the impression that this would be a cool experience. I've gotten my feet wet in cruise lines and my ankles wet in contracting overseas- I'm hooked. I want to travel, get paid(better than the average private) and explore the world. Beyond that of the average street paramedic. If guys don't even make it out to the ships-That's a huge red flag.
> So, again I ask, why is it so terrible? Specifically. Anyone with first hand experience is encouraged to reply.



After taxes the salary is about $3000/month, and if your home state has income tax then you'll have to make payments to them as well as Princess doesn't withhold state taxes. There is no insurance or retirement, that's only for the nurses and doctors.

You may get to practice close to your normal skillset if the doctors let you. The protocols are very basic. You're not going to be giving drugs without their direct orders, except maybe for D50, Epi and Narcan. Once the doctors get to know you and trust you then you may be able to do some things on your own and can probably anticipate what they're going to order, but most everything is by doctor's order only. A lot of what you'll be doing though is dealing with cruise ships' dirty problem which is norovirus. You'll be going to cabins and taking care of people who are having diarrhea and vomiting. For these cases you can give anti-emetics and Immodium without consulting the doctor, if they meet certain criteria. 

You don't share a room, and they tell you that you'll get an officer's cabin, but on some ships there aren't extra officer's cabins available so you may get a petty officer's cabin, far away from the medical center, that is smaller, has bunk beds, and no windows. Even if you do get an officer's cabin, it might not have windows or be close to the medical center. On some ships you're a good 3-5 minutes away from the medical center, even though you're the first responder and will be there more than anyone. Usually one paramedic gets a nurse's cabin, which is next to the medical center, has a full size bed, and windows. But if the ship gets an extra nurse, then you'll get kicked out. The ships used to operate with 2 docs and 4 nurses. Now they have 2 docs, 3 nurses, and 2 paramedics, so they need an extra cabin. Unfortunately cabins are allocated by department and it's very difficult to get that changed, so we get whatever's available. The reason some ships don't have paramedics is because there are no cabins for them.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 26, 2014)

So literally the same pay. Hmmm...


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Jan 27, 2014)

So I just got done training and they are expanding more paramedics into the other ships, Royal is allowing medics as one of the guys I trained with is going there tomorrow. The pay is good, and you do get your own cabin, they are more than accomodating for the medical staff. Yes there may not be as many emergencies that we are used to but they tell you what you are getting yourself into during the interview process, if you are blinded by the prospect of traveling the world while working and just agree with what they say and bypass that then you get hired and are disappointed you have no one to blame but yourself.

They stress this isn't the adrenaline filled prehospital life we are used to. Yes you will get a lot of gastro cases but you'll also get arrests and traumas as well. It's a once in a lifetime experience, I met a brit, an aussie, two women from portugal, and a south african nurse day one and now I have them as friends for the rest of my life. Not to mention the countless otherpeople I've met around the world. To be able to be in this position is a privilege. Not many people make it past the first Skype interview, if you read through all 27 pages of this thread you'll see how difficult it can be to get hired. How many times can you say that for your job training you were on the beaches of Cozumel for lunch, then Roatan, Honduras swimming with dolphins the next afternoon and having a margarita in Belize the next morning? Um yeah I'll take that training program all week! Actually, I did! It's for some people, and for others it isn't. You wanna play remote medic in BFE by yourself and make money you won't spend for months, be my guest. To each their own.


----------



## ShipMedic (Jan 30, 2014)

I think you should wait and actually work a full 4 month contract and them come back and see if you feel the same way. I hope you do, but as history has shown, most don't. One week of training is not the same as 4 months of actually working. We've been hearing that they're putting paramedics on other ships since the very beginning, but in reality they've actually pulled paramedics from ships. The Sea Princess used to have medics but not anymore. Too many people quit and they didn't have enough for the bigger ships. The Royal has had paramedics since it was brought out. It's the only ship actually designed with them in mind. The Regal will have them too.

It can be a great job, but only for a certain type of person. You have to be very flexible, open-minded, and willing to work some long hours doing a lot of mundane stuff. Yeah, the prospect of traveling the world is great, until you get stuck going back to back to Hawaii for 4 months. 8-9 sea days and 4 port days, which you must split with the other medic. Don't forget drills every cruise that cut in to that time off in port and then there's daily clinics as well. If you were up all night the night before, you may be to tired to even go out. Buy hey, if you still enjoy it despite these things then your a good fit for the job.



Decepticon Medic said:


> So I just got done training and they are expanding more paramedics into the other ships, Royal is allowing medics as one of the guys I trained with is going there tomorrow. The pay is good, and you do get your own cabin, they are more than accomodating for the medical staff. Yes there may not be as many emergencies that we are used to but they tell you what you are getting yourself into during the interview process, if you are blinded by the prospect of traveling the world while working and just agree with what they say and bypass that then you get hired and are disappointed you have no one to blame but yourself.
> 
> They stress this isn't the adrenaline filled prehospital life we are used to. Yes you will get a lot of gastro cases but you'll also get arrests and traumas as well. It's a once in a lifetime experience, I met a brit, an aussie, two women from portugal, and a south african nurse day one and now I have them as friends for the rest of my life. Not to mention the countless otherpeople I've met around the world. To be able to be in this position is a privilege. Not many people make it past the first Skype interview, if you read through all 27 pages of this thread you'll see how difficult it can be to get hired. How many times can you say that for your job training you were on the beaches of Cozumel for lunch, then Roatan, Honduras swimming with dolphins the next afternoon and having a margarita in Belize the next morning? Um yeah I'll take that training program all week! Actually, I did! It's for some people, and for others it isn't. You wanna play remote medic in BFE by yourself and make money you won't spend for months, be my guest. To each their own.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 3, 2014)

I found out a fun fact last night. Apparently our MD is a cruise ship doc and that's why he's not always around...


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Feb 11, 2014)

*Sail date*

Well I have not updated recently on here so I thought that I would.  I am due to set sail mid-March.  I am super excited.  

As promised I have started a blog.  I am going to do my best to keep up with it on a regular basis.  

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/medic0921

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Feb 11, 2014)

Emtp2010stl said:


> Well I have not updated recently on here so I thought that I would.  I am due to set sail mid-March.  I am super excited.
> 
> As promised I have started a blog.  I am going to do my best to keep up with it on a regular basis.
> 
> ...



Good luck with your journeys. I'll start a blog as well for those looking for what offshore medicine really looks like. I'm definitely thankful to have been rejected by PCL and receive a job paying 2.5 times that of PCL and off wayyyy more. We do 5/5 week rotations and we still see a ton of countries.


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 11, 2014)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Good luck with your journeys. I'll start a blog as well for those looking for what offshore medicine really looks like. I'm definitely thankful to have been rejected by PCL and receive a job paying 2.5 times that of PCL and off wayyyy more. We do 5/5 week rotations and we still see a ton of countries.



Ya hiring?  Fiancee prefers I don't go downrange with an M4/HK416 anymore.  Dammit.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Feb 11, 2014)

dutemplar said:


> Ya hiring?  Fiancee prefers I don't go downrange with an M4/HK416 anymore.  Dammit.


Yes many are but look for them. To gain a true break into Remote Medicine, expect to pay your dues so don't limit to oh well I can't do Iraq or other places. My company is hiring, but we're now getting to be selective. So find those opportunities that get to the true remote/offshore world and then you'll get there.


----------



## dutemplar (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, I don't care about Iraq/ :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:istan.  BTDT.  Years ago taught at KASOTC for a while and had as much of a blast as one can have in Jordan.  

I'm not into PSD/ armed role at the moment.  There is a wee difference.  All my old friends however, are pretty much still at TC (although I'm getting mixed reviews of them lately too) and other private military companies.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Feb 11, 2014)

dutemplar said:


> Oh, I don't care about Iraq/ :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:istan.  BTDT.  Years ago taught at KASOTC for a while and had as much of a blast as one can have in Jordan.
> 
> I'm not into PSD/ armed role at the moment.  There is a wee difference.  All my old friends however, are pretty much still at TC (although I'm getting mixed reviews of them lately too) and other private military companies.



I'm no where close to PSD. Wouldn't mind but I'm in Offshore. Basically to prove yourself to the better companies you've gotta find work that proves your Remote Medicine or have 5-10 years in EMS with very long transport times and still expect a huge uphill climb to the level of Remote/Offshore Medicine


----------



## Cbyoung71 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Good info*

Hello everyone! Looking at a job with Princess and this has all been very helpfull!


----------



## TacMedic (May 14, 2014)

*Princess Cruise Line - Paramedic*

I have had a profile for a long time (6+ months) on the PCL hiring site (Job Agent) and I can't seem to get anywhere within the hiring process.  I submitted the resume and cover letter and I don't get any response.  Has this happened to anyone else?  Does anyone have a real person contact in order to have a human look at the status of a resume submission?


----------



## Sea Medic (May 14, 2014)

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Canadian (May 22, 2014)

*Canadians Being Accepted?*

Hi all,


I am from Canada (B.C.).  Does anyone know if they are accepting/have accepted any Canadian paramedics?  I have a very strong feeling that almost 100% of the medics are American...

Thank you!


----------



## Medic Tim (May 22, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is extremely difficult (impossible) for a Canadian to get a work visa in the USA as a paramedic. To do you you need another way in ( student visa, ties for a green card, etc)

I have not heard of any Canadian companies doing cruise work .


----------



## Decepticon Medic (May 22, 2014)

We have a majority of medics that are American but they are starting to branch out more. I worked with a UK medic when I first started. Depends on where they are recruiting from though.


----------



## ShipMedic (May 22, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> It is extremely difficult (impossible) for a Canadian to get a work visa in the USA as a paramedic. To do you you need another way in ( student visa, ties for a green card, etc)
> 
> I have not heard of any Canadian companies doing cruise work .



He won't need a work visa, just a C-1/D visa because he's not actually working in the US. As far as I know, there are no Canadian paramedics (there are Canadian nurses) but they've hired a South African paramedic and at least one British paramedic, so I would think it's possible. The retention rate is pretty low right now.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (May 22, 2014)

Retention is low because there's a ton of crap going on with scheduling. No one is happy about it but the issue is no medic wants to complain about it to the people that matter so it doesn't get fixed or prioritized as an issue that needs to be resolved. They are changing the format and testing it out. It's getting good results and mixed results but at least they are doing something about it. Use the job for what it's worth, to travel, see the world, get paid, and when you're done then move on. I've been to Cozumel, Belize, Roatan, Cabo san Lucas, la Paz, Loreto, Ensenada, puerto Vallarta, Catalina island, Hawaii, Guam, Osaka, Taiwan, Shanghai, Nagasaki, and soon to be Europe.


----------



## ShipMedic (May 22, 2014)

Decepticon Medic said:


> Retention is low because there's a ton of crap going on with scheduling. No one is happy about it but the issue is no medic wants to complain about it to the people that matter so it doesn't get fixed or prioritized as an issue that needs to be resolved. They are changing the format and testing it out. It's getting good results and mixed results but at least they are doing something about it. Use the job for what it's worth, to travel, see the world, get paid, and when you're done then move on. I've been to Cozumel, Belize, Roatan, Cabo san Lucas, la Paz, Loreto, Ensenada, puerto Vallarta, Catalina island, Hawaii, Guam, Osaka, Taiwan, Shanghai, Nagasaki, and soon to be Europe.



Things could be a lot better with just a few changes. Unfortunately I don't know how interested they are in improving things and/or continuing the program. It is a good way to travel the world but it's frustrating when you see how much better it could be and that a few changes such as benefits and cabins could dramatically improve retention.


----------



## jacob6493 (May 22, 2014)

*Accessory certifications to bolster resume?*

Anyone with experience know if extra certs are looked at as essentially requirements or are greatly valued? I'm talking beyond HCP/Instructor certs i.e. CCEMT-P or FP-C certifications. Thanks much!


----------



## Decepticon Medic (May 22, 2014)

Having your CC EMT-P doesn't hurt. One just got hired from Stl not long ago. National Registry, experience in high call volume areas and passing all 3 interviews certainly helps.


----------



## Canadian (May 25, 2014)

Hi all,

Hoping that once I have my PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) (Canadian), that I could work on ships, with of course the minimum three years experience + volunteer first aid experience.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 26, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping that once I have my PCP (Primary Care Paramedic) (Canadian), that I could work on ships, with of course the minimum three years experience + volunteer first aid experience.




They're pretty specific on their website about wanting NREMT-Ps but didn't someone say they hired a UK medic earlier in the thread? They're degreed providers though, not sure what they would say about a PCP from Canada since it's about equivalent to AEMT/EMT-I level as far as scope of practice but there's more education so I'm not sure.

Only way to know is ask


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jul 8, 2014)

*been awhile....*

Well I just finished my first contract.  So far pretty happy with how things went.  I wanted to chime in and comment on some of the most recent questionson here.  

They have hired medics from the UK in the recent months however the medics are still primarily from the US.  

There is a challenge with finding the scope of practice being concurrent with what the program was built with.  

I have ccemtp however it was not brought up but one time through the hiring process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Canadian (Jul 8, 2014)

Emtp2010stl said:


> Well I just finished my first contract.  So far pretty happy with how things went.  I wanted to chime in and comment on some of the most recent questionson here.
> 
> They have hired medics from the UK in the recent months however the medics are still primarily from the US.
> 
> ...



Hey there!  I was wondering if you could describe the work atmosphere and the call volume?  On an "average" day, how many patients are you seeing?  When you see someone is the doctor/other cruise staff, breathing down your neck?  And most importantly, any Canadians?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Emtp2010stl (Jul 8, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hey there!  I was wondering if you could describe the work atmosphere and the call volume?  On an "average" day, how many patients are you seeing?  When you see someone is the doctor/other cruise staff, breathing down your neck?  And most importantly, any Canadians??
> 
> Thanks!



As far as the work atmosphere its pretty much exactly how this blog has described.   All 30 pages lol.  Its not what we all know as life on the truck.  Its more of a hospital setting.  

The call volume.... well that may not be a fair question for me to answer. Lol I brought my black cloud with me from home the first few months... I am sure a couple of people I worked with on here will agree.  It just depend on the ship passengers.  

The team is the most important thing.  The medical team is smaller so it is important that there is a good group.  I had some amazing people over yhe past 4 months.  So I had no "breathing down your neck" 

Sorry to say.  No canadians at this point.  Only US and UK that I am aware of....


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Jul 8, 2014)

*International newbie*



jaysonsd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I follow the remote medic blogs quite a bit and getting interested in some international work (and the daunting task of where to begin).



I'm highly interested in international medicine, too. My question is what have you found to be the best medic blogs for this topic? I've done a Google search, but I end up with a lot of garbage sites. Recommendations?

Cheers,
EM.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Sep 24, 2014)

From what I have been reading, this sounds like an amazing and once in a lifetime experience!

I would be grateful  if someone could take the time and answer some questions.

1. Do Paramedics have the opportunity to train staff on CPR and basic first aid? I love teaching and I would like to still have the opportunity to do so.

2. What type of continuing education is provided? Does the medical team train on a constant basis? What training materials are provided (CPR and airway dummies,etc)

3. I'm not looking for interview questions and answers. I would like to know the best way to prepare for all phases of the interview process.

4. I'm a type 1 diabetic. I use insulin and my BS are under control. Is this a disqualifier? Someone said a dental exam is given?


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey Mellow-

I ended up choosing not to go with PCL when I interviewed and was offered a position because of the extremely low pay and the role of a Medic in their system. Additionally, I was hired for an Offshore company and am working as an offshore Medic with a great rotation schedule (5 weeks on and 5 weeks off). PCL feels that they can offer an extremely low pay because they're providing you room and board while working, well so does everyone else in the business of Offshore medicine. Here's my answers to some of your questions and comparison to Offshore in other positions: 
1. Paramedics don't do much training for PCL as far as I know. However, in Offshore and Remote positions we train all the time. 
2. CE will be consistent with mantaining your licensure or certification (could be very tricky with PCL because you're gone for four months and doesn't sound like they have a great system set up for CEs). CE in Offshore usually varies quite a bit with my company we travel to England for CE as well as ACLS/BLS re-cert. In addition to that, we're strongly encouraged to mantain active service with our home services to keep current on skills, etc as our job role is very much like an Urgent Care PA. 
3. Be prepared to answer questions in the mindframe of being the lowest on the totem pole while working. You'll have nurses and doctors over you all the time and will never be on a vessel without such. However, Offshore and Remote you are the medical professional and your medical director is offline most of the time. When we call in from Offshore, we're seen as colleagues and fellow clinicians not as underlings. Some Medics do great with the setup that PCL has others don't. When you do your Skype interview, wear a suit and tie. 
4. Here's the truly challenging area for you personally. Type 1 Diabetes is generally very hard to get passed through for a Norwegian Medical Directorate (usually PCL and all the other cruise ships are Norwegian flag which means everyone that is crew aboard has to pass a Norwegian Medical). Do some research on this and thoroughly be prepared for this to disqualify you for any offshore positions. Dental is generally considered through the process of issuing an NMD or Norwegian Medical Directorate (certification). To help you with this here's a link to the Norwegian Directorate guidelines (pg. 25 is where you'll find Diabetes Type 1 discussed). 

I would recommend looking at this very seriously. I've known people that worked for PCL and they hated their time there. When you're in port, you're not necessarily going out and enjoying port, you're helping get ready for the next leg of the journey. Will it maybe give you a better chance at true Offshore Medicine, maybe but so does seeking out rural departments with extensive transport times and obvious times of having to make decisions as a healthcare professional yourself without sacrificing time away for very little pay relatively speaking. Good luck and hope things work out for you.


----------



## TacMedic (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone have insight as to whether or not Princess is still actively hiring paramedics as medical officers.  I've had no luck in getting my foot into the front door thru an application process.  A bit frustrating.


----------



## TacMedic (Sep 24, 2014)

Medic4Dawgs said:


> Hey Mellow-
> 
> I ended up choosing not to go with PCL when I interviewed and was offered a position because of the extremely low pay and the role of a Medic in their system. Additionally, I was hired for an Offshore company and am working as an offshore Medic with a great rotation schedule (5 weeks on and 5 weeks off). PCL feels that they can offer an extremely low pay because they're providing you room and board while working, well so does everyone else in the business of Offshore medicine. Here's my answers to some of your questions and comparison to Offshore in other positions:
> 1. Paramedics don't do much training for PCL as far as I know. However, in Offshore and Remote positions we train all the time.
> ...



I'm interested in potential offshore medical position.  Can you advise which company or point me in a direction where you find reputable companies?

Thanks.  Gus


----------



## medicaustik (Sep 24, 2014)

TacMedic said:


> Anyone have insight as to whether or not Princess is still actively hiring paramedics as medical officers.  I've had no luck in getting my foot into the front door thru an application process.  A bit frustrating.



TacMedic - I actually spoke to their medical recruiter yesterday and they reopened the paramedic position. Looks like another round of hirings is in the works. 

Go here: https://www.princess.apply2jobs.com/ProfExt/index.cfm?fuseaction=mExternal.showSearchInterface

Type Paramedic into the search bar.

Then you have to do a resume, etc, and a survey of your experience.


----------



## Medic4Dawgs (Sep 24, 2014)

First there are two really good Linked In groups: Remote Medics and Offshore Medics that companies around the world post to. Rig Zone is another good place to keep an eye on for offshore opportunities. Companies that are good to get experience with are Frontier MEDEX, International SOS, and Remote Medics International. Others require safety experience and certifications like Falck. Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Medic Tim (Sep 25, 2014)

Princess is now recruiting Canadian paramedics. Just got this email

Princess Cruises is presently seeking experienced Paramedics with three years post certification experience to work as part of their medical team onboard their luxury cruise ships. This will involve you being away for up to four months at a time travelling into various exotic ports of call. With 19 ships you will certainly have an opportunity to visit some interesting placed.  Although you will be hired as a paramedic, your duties onboard will be varied within the medical department and you will learn new skills and have an opportunity to follow patients throughout their stay onboard. Flights to and from the ships is provided, plus your own cabin, uniforms, room and board and a competitive salary. Interested candidates should email resumes to pmmarine@telus.net   Please note we will also be attending Health Fairs in Toronto and Vancouver should you wish to visit the Princess Cruises booth. Alternatively please email any questions plus your resumes to us at your earliest convenience.


----------



## ShipMedic (Sep 27, 2014)

Mellowdnb said:


> From what I have been reading, this sounds like an amazing and once in a lifetime experience!
> 
> I would be grateful  if someone could take the time and answer some questions.
> 
> ...



1. The paramedics are in charge of training the stretcher party, but it's very basic, as in CPR is outside their scope. It's basically just teaching them how to put someone on a backboard, apply oxygen, etc. We sometimes go over CPR but they aren't expected to do it.

2. No continuing ed is really provided. Some people who've been with the company for a while get access to an online CEU site, but that's about it. They do provide paid training days but you have to find the classes yourself and get them approved ahead of time. Every month there is a medical response team drill that is basically some type of major trauma or cardiac arrest scenario. They use a manequin and you do most everything as you would in real life, followed by a debrief. Some senior doctors take it more seriously than others.

3. The interview is pretty basic. Just be yourself and answer the questions truthfully.

4. This is probably a disqualifier. I've never seen any type 1 diabetics on board. Doesn't mean it's impossible, but I really doubt they would let someone work in a health or safety position that is insulin-dependent. Not to mention that you would be responsible for all costs related to your treatment. Princess doesn't provide insurance to paramedics.


----------



## jaysonsd (Oct 13, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> Princess is now recruiting Canadian paramedics. Just got this email
> 
> Princess Cruises is presently seeking experienced Paramedics with three years post certification experience to work as part of their medical team onboard their luxury cruise ships. This will involve you being away for up to four months at a time travelling into various exotic ports of call. With 19 ships you will certainly have an opportunity to visit some interesting placed.  Although you will be hired as a paramedic, your duties onboard will be varied within the medical department and you will learn new skills and have an opportunity to follow patients throughout their stay onboard. Flights to and from the ships is provided, plus your own cabin, uniforms, room and board and a competitive salary. Interested candidates should email resumes to pmmarine@telus.net   Please note we will also be attending Health Fairs in Toronto and Vancouver should you wish to visit the Princess Cruises booth. Alternatively please email any questions plus your resumes to us at your earliest convenience.



Just a quick note, there are definitely not 19 ships available for paramedics.  PMs are generally ONLY on grand class vessels, and then not even all of them for a host of supposed reasons.  You're NOT going on the tiny ships that are doing world cruises.  A few are out in SE Asia, but mostly its around Caribbean, Europe, and a buttload of Alaska/Hawaii/Canada.


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 14, 2014)

jaysonsd said:


> Just a quick note, there are definitely not 19 ships available for paramedics.  PMs are generally ONLY on grand class vessels, and then not even all of them for a host of supposed reasons.  You're NOT going on the tiny ships that are doing world cruises.  A few are out in SE Asia, but mostly its around Caribbean, Europe, and a buttload of Alaska/Hawaii/Canada.



Yeah 19 ships is a little misleading. Currently there are paramedics on the following ships-
Diamond, Emerald, Golden, Grand, Regal, Royal, Ruby, Sapphire and Star. 
At one time they had paramedics on the Sea, which was the smallest ship with paramedics but they pulled them off because they didn't have enough for the larger ships. The smaller ships do the better itineraries so as jaysonsd said you're more than likely going to end up doing Alaska, Hawaii or the Caribbean, with a chance of Europe, Asia, or Australia/New Zealand.


----------



## TacMedic (Oct 20, 2014)

Well, pretty much have given up with medical officer (paramedic) employment on PCL.  I'm not sure what they are looking for exactly, but what seems obvious is, I don't have it.  Based on my electronic submission of a resume and cover letter, I received an email from PCL stating that "While your skills are impressive, we regret to inform you that we have decided to pursue other candidates whose experience and areas of functional responsibility more closely align with the specific requirements for this job."

I suspect they are looking for younger candidates.  You can deduce quickly from my resume and dates/years of past employment, I'm not a brand new or low time EMS professional. I have 33 years in and law enforcement, EMS, tactical medic, NR critical care paramedic, and hospital experience ED medic and educator in EMS.  Again, not sure what I'm missing.

Best of luck to others.


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 20, 2014)

TacMedic said:


> Well, pretty much have given up with medical officer (paramedic) employment on PCL.  I'm not sure what they are looking for exactly, but what seems obvious is, I don't have it.  Based on my electronic submission of a resume and cover letter, I received an email from PCL stating that "While your skills are impressive, we regret to inform you that we have decided to pursue other candidates whose experience and areas of functional responsibility more closely align with the specific requirements for this job."
> 
> I suspect they are looking for younger candidates.  You can deduce quickly from my resume and dates/years of past employment, I'm not a brand new or low time EMS professional. I have 33 years in and law enforcement, EMS, tactical medic, NR critical care paramedic, and hospital experience ED medic and educator in EMS.  Again, not sure what I'm missing.
> 
> Best of luck to others.


They probably know that you won't last a month. With that much experience, you're overqualified and won't be happy with the way things work onboard. While they do have younger folks, most tend to be in their mid-30's.


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 21, 2014)

Have a skype interview coming up..

Having read through this thread numerous times and spoken to several of the current medics with PCL, I'm excited/nervous about all this.

Overall it sounds like an awesome fit for me, especially since I'm very focused on finding the means to travel the world. Some of the criticisms of PCL's program are off-putting, though. The money isn't very good. I make about three times more now working full-time in IT, BUT my expenses leave me almost nothing to save at the end of the month. Honestly, I think I would end up saving more money by working on PCL.

I'm currently in a CCEMTP program due to finish in December. Hopefully the hiring process (should I do well) last long enough to allow me to finish that program. 

Some remaining questions I have:

1. Are the clinic hours 100% mandatory every day? Or do you occasionally get to miss them. I ask specifically for port days. Are there ever port days where you are just free to be in the port until curfew, with no interruption?
2. I know it varies by ship, but how is the onboard gym/s? 
3. As a young, single male, I've been led to believe that cruise ships can be quite.. lucrative.. for interaction with the opposite sex. Now, I'm not going after this opportunity to get laid.. but 4 months is a long time to go without company. Will there be time/opportunities?
4. I imagine you get almost no choice on first contract, but how about second, third and beyond? I'd hate to run the California-Hawaii route for an entire year. 

All you guys/gals have been tremendously helpful. If you have any further thoughts on your experiences, I's love to hear more.

Fingers crossed things go well


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 21, 2014)

medicaustik said:


> Have a skype interview coming up..
> 
> Having read through this thread numerous times and spoken to several of the current medics with PCL, I'm excited/nervous about all this.
> 
> ...



I'm sure they'll work with you to finish the CCEMTP program, although they'll probably need people in December. It's always tough to place people then as people want to be off for the holidays. Plus there is a travel blackout from Dec 15th-Jan 15th due to increased travel expenses.

The pay definitely isn't that great, especially compared to the nurses, but expenses onboard are pretty minimal. 

As for your questions:
1. It varies by ship and the senior doctor/senior nurse. You will probably have 1 clinic off each day. Usually it's the morning clinic following a nightshift. Some ships do a true 24 on, 24 off, where when you're on the 24 off you don't have either clinic, but it just depends how busy the ship is. I would plan to work at least 1 clinic every day though. If there's really something you want to do, like a tour or something, you should be able to get clinic off. With that said, the amount of time in port varies, but the ship usually arrives in the morning and leaves in the afternoon. Crew always have to be back at least 1hr before the ship sails, and there are trainings and drills that happen on port days, plus often times where the ship docks is not close to anything so you have to take a shuttle or taxi in to town. Not to mention passengers always come first, so what I'm trying to say is that you probably won't have as much time off as you'd like. 

2. As an officer you can go to the passenger gym, although there may be some restrictions on the times you can go. It's much nicer than the crew gym, but it gets busy on sea days. Pax gyms have treadmills, ellipticals, bikes, rowing machine, circuit weight machines and free weights. Crew gym usually has a couple treadmills, a bike or 2, an elliptical, plus free weights. 

3. You'll have no problems with the opposite sex if you're not too picky. Even though the male to female ratio is probably 1:4, being an officer with a single cabin opens up a lot of possibilities. 

4. They're going to put you wherever they need you. You can always request a specific itinerary or ship but operational needs trump everything else. Things also change at the last minute so don't plan too much ahead. 

PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Mellowdnb (Oct 22, 2014)

ShipMedic,

Where did they send you for a medical exam? I noticed a dental exam is part of the exam. I have to have some dental work. What counts as a disqualifier on the dental part?

Do they pay for the exam?


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 23, 2014)

ShipMedic,

You seem rather disillusioned with PCL. Did you have a bad experience with them?

I understand this job isn't without it's frustration, but this thread and PCL's medical recruiter seem to sell the job accurately.

For those of us who love being ALS and practicing at a high level, I understand I would be frustrated. I was an ER Tech for some time and found that frustrating as well.. but once I got to know the Docs, they started letting me go beyond the scope of my job on occasion. Got to the point where I was able to assist on procedures. It's a truth in medicine that if you show a passion and desire to learn, most providers will help you out. 

I'm excited about this job, should I get an offer, but I'm not without some anxiety. Seems like you have to be a specific type of person to thrive in this job, and though I'm confident I fit the bill, some people have made it sound like it's hell. 

Sure sounds like it would be a nice change of pace/scenery, and hopefully helps a wannabe Offshore Medic build a resume.


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 23, 2014)

Update: Had a portion of a Skype interview. Unfortunately it had to be "suspended" so my resume and experience could be reviewed. 

I do multiple part-time gigs as a Paramedic, on top of my volunteer hours, on top of my teaching hours. Unfortunately because it's sporadic and unorthodox, it probably won't be treated as equivalent to a full-time paid gig for the same amount of time. 

Shame, considering I can run circles around the paid guys who do it for the money. Alas, my unorthodox experience doesn't count, and every job I try to get requires the traditional paid medic background. So now I either get into a local FD and sit through their Academy, or find a way to get more relevant experience. 

Ugh. This is disappointing. Oh well.

Guess they'll just have to keep reading my resume every time they open up applications until they feel I meet the experience requirement 

I was totally looking forward to shining at the clinical interview


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2014)

medicaustik said:


> Update: Had a portion of a Skype interview. Unfortunately it had to be "suspended" so my resume and experience could be reviewed.
> 
> I do multiple part-time gigs as a Paramedic, on top of my volunteer hours, on top of my teaching hours. Unfortunately because it's sporadic and unorthodox, it probably won't be treated as equivalent to a full-time paid gig for the same amount of time.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of government third service EMS jobs out there if youre willing to move. That way you can get the paid experience and not have to become a hose monkey


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 23, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> There are plenty of government third service EMS jobs out there if youre willing to move. That way you can get the paid experience and not have to become a hose monkey



Indeed there are. The pay is dookie though unfortunately. 

It's relatively impossible to live on your own with a third party paramedic salary in my area (Northern VA). ****, even as a Fire Dept Medic, you can barely afford a 1 bedroom apartment.

The cruise gig would be perfect. The pay might suck, but I'm in the perfect position in life to take on that job. No kids, no SO, no huge financial obligations. 

Seriously, put me in a clinical situation and then tell me no. Don't let the resume dictate the decision


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 23, 2014)

medicaustik said:


> Indeed there are. The pay is dookie though unfortunately.
> 
> It's relatively impossible to live on your own with a third party paramedic salary in my area (Northern VA). ****, even as a Fire Dept Medic, you can barely afford a 1 bedroom apartment.
> 
> ...


Come to texas. We maje good money doing third service.


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 23, 2014)

Mellowdnb said:


> ShipMedic,
> 
> Where did they send you for a medical exam? I noticed a dental exam is part of the exam. I have to have some dental work. What counts as a disqualifier on the dental part?
> 
> Do they pay for the exam?



They have a company that will coordinate getting the exam done. It costs around $450 I think and they DO NOT pay for it.. It's valid for 1 or 2 years depending on the findings. For the dental part you just have to get a letter from your dentist certifying that you've been examined in the last few months and that your teeth are in good health and you don't require any dental work.


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 23, 2014)

medicaustik said:


> ShipMedic,
> 
> You seem rather disillusioned with PCL. Did you have a bad experience with them?
> 
> ...



I don't what to say a bad experience but it is what it is. From the outside looking in it seems like a great job but then you get there and there's a lot of BS you have to deal with that they didn't tell you about. There are several reasons they'll give you for why they started the paramedic program but the story I've heard from some of the senior doctors and what makes the most sense is that there was/is a nursing shortage and the nurses don't like being the first responder, so they killed 2 birds with 1 stone. Now they only need 3 nurses instead of 4 and the nurses are happier because they don't have to deal with the "first responder" BS. I put that in quotes because most of the first response you'll be doing is administrative and gastros (people with vomiting and diarrhea). There are very few emergencies. Yes many of the docs will let you help or do some procedures but there aren't that many to do unless you like doing wedge resections of toenails. 

You do have to be a certain type of person for this job. You need to be very laid back and easily adaptable to change, because things are always changing. Also you have to be prepared to be low man on the totem pole and see things done *** backwards but there's nothing you can do about it. Things are the way they are and many of them don't make sense but "that's the way's it is" and you just have to accept that. More or less you are there to make the nurses jobs easier, so just be prepared. 

Originally they were only recruiting USA NREMTP paramedics. Now they've opened up to the UK, South Africa and I guess Canada. They're having a hard time retaining and recruiting. That goes for the nurses and docs as well.


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 24, 2014)

ShipMedic said:


> I don't what to say a bad experience but it is what it is. From the outside looking in it seems like a great job but then you get there and there's a lot of BS you have to deal with that they didn't tell you about. There are several reasons they'll give you for why they started the paramedic program but the story I've heard from some of the senior doctors and what makes the most sense is that there was/is a nursing shortage and the nurses don't like being the first responder, so they killed 2 birds with 1 stone. Now they only need 3 nurses instead of 4 and the nurses are happier because they don't have to deal with the "first responder" BS. I put that in quotes because most of the first response you'll be doing is administrative and gastros (people with vomiting and diarrhea). There are very few emergencies. Yes many of the docs will let you help or do some procedures but there aren't that many to do unless you like doing wedge resections of toenails.
> 
> You do have to be a certain type of person for this job. You need to be very laid back and easily adaptable to change, because things are always changing. Also you have to be prepared to be low man on the totem pole and see things done *** backwards but there's nothing you can do about it. Things are the way they are and many of them don't make sense but "that's the way's it is" and you just have to accept that. More or less you are there to make the nurses jobs easier, so just be prepared.
> 
> Originally they were only recruiting USA NREMTP paramedics. Now they've opened up to the UK, South Africa and I guess Canada. They're having a hard time retaining and recruiting. That goes for the nurses and docs as well.



Yea, this is all about what I expected. I worked in an ER as a technician after having been a running paramedic for a couple years. It was frustrating being the *****, but after a month on the job, I was in good with most of the Docs and cool Nurses, so I was able to do a lot. 

But I understand where you're coming from. Sounds like they want paramedics because we're cheaper.

Nonetheless, I'd like to at least try this gig out. 

I've never really been happy in any job, might as well not be happy on a ship traveling to places I've never been.


----------



## ShipMedic (Oct 24, 2014)

medicaustik said:


> Yea, this is all about what I expected. I worked in an ER as a technician after having been a running paramedic for a couple years. It was frustrating being the *****, but after a month on the job, I was in good with most of the Docs and cool Nurses, so I was able to do a lot.
> 
> But I understand where you're coming from. Sounds like they want paramedics because we're cheaper.
> 
> ...



Keep trying for it then. It will be a good experience if nothing else. I would caution though using it as experience for an offshore gig. I don't think this gives you much experience in that because you won't be doing much clinical decision making. There's always a doctor nearby and they are expected to be called for just about everything.


----------



## medicaustik (Oct 24, 2014)

ShipMedic said:


> Keep trying for it then. It will be a good experience if nothing else. I would caution though using it as experience for an offshore gig. I don't think this gives you much experience in that because you won't be doing much clinical decision making. There's always a doctor nearby and they are expected to be called for just about everything.



It gives me more experience than I have now >.>

Apparently my perceived lack of experience is going to stop me from getting anything other than "entry-level" work anyway. If Princess doesn't think I have enough experience to play that low-level clinician role, I'm not sure any other organizations are going to think I have experience enough to be an independent clinician.


----------



## RMTMedic (Nov 9, 2014)

TacMedic said:


> Well, pretty much have given up with medical officer (paramedic) employment on PCL.  I'm not sure what they are looking for exactly, but what seems obvious is, I don't have it.  Based on my electronic submission of a resume and cover letter, I received an email from PCL stating that "While your skills are impressive, we regret to inform you that we have decided to pursue other candidates whose experience and areas of functional responsibility more closely align with the specific requirements for this job."
> 
> I suspect they are looking for younger candidates.  You can deduce quickly from my resume and dates/years of past employment, I'm not a brand new or low time EMS professional. I have 33 years in and law enforcement, EMS, tactical medic, NR critical care paramedic, and hospital experience ED medic and educator in EMS.  Again, not sure what I'm missing.
> 
> Best of luck to others.


I


----------



## RMTMedic (Nov 9, 2014)

I applied right after they started using Paramedics a few years ago. They loved my qualifications, but the pay just wasn't what I wanted. I'm working offshore, 21 days on 21 days off making 60+/yr depending on assignment even more with benefits.  I'm the only medical person onboard so I do it all here.  Maybe if my assignment went away and I was going to take a 20K/yr pay cut I would re-apply.  If anyone is looking for Remote Medical work, look offshore.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 9, 2014)

RMTMedic said:


> I applied right after they started using Paramedics a few years ago. They loved my qualifications, but the pay just wasn't what I wanted. I'm working offshore, 21 days on 21 days off making 60+/yr depending on assignment even more with benefits.  I'm the only medical person onboard so I do it all here.  Maybe if my assignment went away and I was going to take a 20K/yr pay cut I would re-apply.  If anyone is looking for Remote Medical work, look offshore.


I am surprised that your wage is so low. I would have guessed you guys making 80-90k a year. Have you considered international work? Onshore and offshore medics up here start at about 110-120k.


----------



## RMTMedic (Nov 10, 2014)

It depends on what assignment you are on here in the GOM. The companies that pay higher typically either have little to no benefits or they aren't that good if they have them.  I might make a little less, but my company has the majority of the assignments in the GOM. So if my current assignment goes away I have a good chance at a new assignment. Plus I love my current assignment, we are headed to the shipyard in the Caribbean in a few months. LOL!  Sun and fun...well I'll be onboard but I'll have the sun.  I've looked at international, but where they pay the higher rates, I don't want to go. If I need armed guards to take me to and from work and protect me, I'd rather not.  But it is COLD up north!!!  I'm walking around in short sleeves in the GOM. Ha-Ha!!


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 10, 2014)

RMTMedic said:


> It depends on what assignment you are on here in the GOM. The companies that pay higher typically either have little to no benefits or they aren't that good if they have them.  I might make a little less, but my company has the majority of the assignments in the GOM. So if my current assignment goes away I have a good chance at a new assignment. Plus I love my current assignment, we are headed to the shipyard in the Caribbean in a few months. LOL!  Sun and fun...well I'll be onboard but I'll have the sun.  I've looked at international, but where they pay the higher rates, I don't want to go. If I need armed guards to take me to and from work and protect me, I'd rather not.  But it is COLD up north!!!  I'm walking around in short sleeves in the GOM. Ha-Ha!!


Yes it does get cold up here. Currently 3f , -9f with the wind chill and snowing. I am based out of a medical clinic though so I am nice and warm inside with my coworkers. Our ambulances are kept in heated garages or hangers. 
I to work for a bigger company. It is nice knowing that if my contract ends or is cut short... Another is right around the corner.


----------



## Jonathan H (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey everyone! Im a Primary Care Paramedic from Canada, I have my A-EMCA from Ontario and I'm actively registered and certified in Newfoundland and Nova Scotia as a PCP.

I have a job interview with Page Marine Crews, the Canadian recruiter for Princess. Just wondering if someone can give me any pointers?

I have my ACLS, PEARS, PALS, ITLS-Advanced as well as some Transport Canada certifications - MED-A3 (Marine Emergency Duties A3) and SVOP (Small Vessel Operators Proficiency). I have background with the Canadian Coast Guard so I'm hoping they consider this to be an asset.

Just some questions if anyone could answer:

Whats the scope of practice on board? Can physicians delegate certain procedures if it outside my scope of practice? IO insertion for example?
What are the medical protocols like? Are there any medical directives/standing orders that allow medication administration without doctor's orders?
How was your experience if you're presently employed with Princess as a paramedic, or have been in the past?


----------



## Johnny D (Dec 23, 2014)

I am new to the site. Retired ALS Medic from Toronto. Applied three weeks ago, did a Skype today and they say I will be getting the forms to move on in a few days.


----------



## Ed2 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi All, 

I'm a newbie here so please bear with me. I have signed up after coming back to this thread time and time again. I have been waiting to get near to the requisite 3 years experience needed to apply to PCL.

Although some of the recent undertones of those posts from members who have experienced PCL employment has become quite low, I'm still very interested in pursuing a career with a cruise line.

I have a few questions if you wouldn't mind answering. I don't mind if you'd rather not answer or if you like Id appreciate PMs too.

Firstly, do any other cruise lines accept paramedics in their medical centres? I can only find PCL but one post mentioned Disney I believe...

Are PCL strict on their 3 years experience criteria? I have another 7 months until I'm 3 years post-qualification but, although my current employer is the best in the UK (service of the year 2014), I'm feeling tied down too early in life!

I'm an "Advanced Paramedic" so I've done a small amount of work in minor injuries, gp practices, walk in centres, emergency departments as well as the usual response cars and ambulances. What would you recommend I do for the next 7 months in terms of work placements and training courses to get myself noticed?

Is there a contact somebody could give me so that I can speak to PCL directly?

Thank you so much for all of the information so far and in anticipation of your kind responses.

All the best for the new year!

Ed


----------



## ShipMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Jonathan H said:


> Hey everyone! Im a Primary Care Paramedic from Canada, I have my A-EMCA from Ontario and I'm actively registered and certified in Newfoundland and Nova Scotia as a PCP.
> 
> I have a job interview with Page Marine Crews, the Canadian recruiter for Princess. Just wondering if someone can give me any pointers?
> 
> ...



The scope of practice in some ways will be more than you're used to as you'll be taking x-rays, drawing bloods and running labs, and administering medications we don't normally give in the ambulance, such as antibiotics. However, almost all of this is under physician order. There are protocols/standing orders but they are very basic. You will carry a first response bag that has your basic first-line drugs like naloxone, D50, Epi 1:1000 plus a small O2 cylinder and AED. Since there is always a doctor available, there is very little you will do without direct orders from them. Once you've worked with them for a while, you will know what they want and will do some things prior to calling them. Still, you're not going to drop a tube or anything like that without them there. I've had them let me intubate before, but usually they want to do it because it's infrequent.

The job itself is actually quite boring. Most of what we do is primary care stuff with an occasional emergency. Paramedics mostly deal with crew during clinic hours and their complaints are mostly common colds, back pain, dental problems, etc. They come in for everything because it's free and one of the only ways they can get a day off work. 

Carrying the "911 pager" means you'll get paged for everything remotely medical at all hours of the day and night. If you think your dispatchers are bad, wait until you have to deal with the junior assistant pursers at the front desk who are the "dispatchers." "Oh you broke your glasses at 3am, let me page the duty medic for you."


----------



## ShipMedic (Jan 11, 2015)

Ed2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a newbie here so please bear with me. I have signed up after coming back to this thread time and time again. I have been waiting to get near to the requisite 3 years experience needed to apply to PCL.
> 
> ...



PCL is the only one employing paramedics at this time. Disney uses paramedics but only on their private island. Now that Princess is part of the Holland America Group, they are trying to consolidate some things. So far it's just things like the formulary and equipment. I doubt we'll see paramedics on any other lines anytime soon. The big issue is cabin space. Even on the Princess ship with paramedics, many don't have a dedicated cabin for the 2nd paramedic and they get moved around to different crappy cabins. 

I think they are pretty strict about the 3-year thing. They also prefer some experience working in an ER or clinic as that's the majority of this job. In terms of getting noticed, I think they're mostly looking for people who have experience and aren't really looking for "lights and sirens" as you won't see much of that here. It's a pretty boring job and you need a sound clinic background because you won't be doing a lot of the skills that you were doing on the ambulance.


----------



## hugo martins (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello i AM a emt in Portugal and nos Stuart my application with princess ... I had been contacted by humana resources to the first interview ... So Hoè is the application processo !?


----------



## hugo martins (Jan 12, 2015)

Sorry by the mistakes in writing bt smart writrinh makes it happen


----------



## emsjds33 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hello Everyone:

I submitted my application at the beginning of the month, received an e-mail yesterday in reference to setting up a skype interview.  I have went through the thread over the course of the past few years and I am slightly nervous and would love some extra advice/insight.  
I have no ties currently with exception of my current job.  I am single, young, dedicated, and just looking for a change from the typical day to day ambulance work in 911 and private settings.

1. Is there anything special I should do to prepare for the interview? (with exception of wearing the a suit)

I have saw so many posts stating offer of employment and a few that were declined.  I am getting a little nervous because I really think this is an experience that I could not turn down and want to have.  Any bit of advice will be greatly appreciated.  Take care All!!!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Jan 23, 2015)

emsjds33 said:


> (with exception of wearing the a suit)



Gotta get me an A suit, my B suit just doesn't cut it.


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 11, 2015)

Any word on Canadian Paramedics getting hired? I saw a few candidates toss their name in the hat


----------



## ChickNorris (Jun 16, 2015)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Ya Jon I was at EMS expo also and spoke with the princess booth. I agree the info sounds about right. Only downer is the pay is pretty low IMO, even with free room and board.


 No one is willing to talk about the pay, except that it is pretty low? What is considered pretty low? Do you get paid hourly? how does the pay work exactly?


----------



## ChickNorris (Jun 16, 2015)

I currently have 9 months of experience on an ambulance (full time) and just over 3 years of experience in an Er as a tech. I work for banner so my tech role includes iv, and blood draws. Will they consider me on princess cruises or is my experience not good enough. I am 26 years old. single, and have nothing to hold me back from enjoying this experience (except a house I would just  rent out) I believe that this opportunity would be perfect for me but if I don't have the experience they are looking for than I need to look into something else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 16, 2015)

ChickNorris said:


> I currently have 9 months of experience on an ambulance (full time) and just over 3 years of experience in an Er as a tech. I work for banner so my tech role includes iv, and blood draws. Will they consider me on princess cruises or is my experience not good enough. I am 26 years old. single, and have nothing to hold me back from enjoying this experience (except a house I would just  rent out) I believe that this opportunity would be perfect for me but if I don't have the experience they are looking for than I need to look into something else.



From what I've read, they're hiring paramedics with a fair amount of experience. So no, you would not meet the requirements.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 16, 2015)

Basically if you cannot apply at a reputable flight company, Princess does not want you


----------



## CdnArmyMedic (Jun 19, 2015)

I applied to Princess Cruises. 
Found out today they rejected my application with no reason given. Just some follow through with the board


----------



## jaysonsd (Jun 20, 2015)

I remember watching a special on working in Antarctica.  At first, it elicits images of playing on the bottom of the world, chasing penguins and making snow angels on a big melting ice cube.  But then the documentary shifts to the mechanics and HR reps talking about how they never get outside or see anything.  Just a tin box, freezing your butt off on the bottom of the world.  Its just like any other employer ensuring they maximize your skills in the moment.  They don't care about your desire to 'experience' anything.  I've had that same experience with PCL.  

I made it to five contracts, definitely one of the last hold outs from the original hires.  The reason you're seeing Canada pop up for hires is because they can't hold onto 'merican medics.  You guys are the next best thing as the passengers don't hear much of an accent.  My last few partners were from UK or SA.  US medics quit after one or two contracts, pay starts 3200 a month, and you can't escape federal or state taxes either.  Mix the low pay in with the lack of benefits and healthcare, sporadically good/bad rooms on the ships, crazy senior nurses, frequently being sent back the same itinerary over and over again, it gets old fast for some.  US is a big country, so it really says something that PCL has had to expand their hiring to other countries than their original target (and in some cases, paying them more than the US quoted pay rate).  The usual gripes for pay and benefits are not surprising, but there have been other horror stories that easily make a US medic choose to refuse their next contract or literally walk off the ship when it pulls into a US port.

Medics that are used to being on their own especially have it tough.  A lot of the docs like the medics, a lot of the nurses don't and a lot of in between.  Medics haven't done much to establish a rapport as the new part of the team with our original jobs so different from what is expected on ships.  Nothing new there.  After working enough contracts and hearing the nurses gripe over things when you see how much more they make a month along with benefits off contract we can NEVER get, you really wanna punch 'em in the face.  Inevitably, SA medics will take up more and more of the medic spots as they get paid in USD and the conversion for them is fantastic.  Where it will go, I have no idea.  I'd wanna say 'good luck' to 'em or help keep the program going, but they haven't done anything to endear themselves to me.  I was just a number.  Its a job best left to people who wanna have fun, drink/party, interact with different cultures, work occasionally, and are not into it for the travel.  Unless you like Hawaii/Alaska/Mexico, over and over and over and over and over again.


----------



## TacMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

I still think it would be a great job for me, having retired from my career at a young age, but I can't get hired by them after three attempts.  I never get an explanation as to what the issue is in every case.


----------



## TacMedic (Jun 30, 2015)

CdnArmyMedic said:


> I applied to Princess Cruises.
> Found out today they rejected my application with no reason given. Just some follow through with the board


Yea, get used to that.  I've been rejected three times in the 5 years I've tried to get hired by PCL.  You never are told anything as to why the rejection.


----------



## cruiseforever (Jul 1, 2015)

I think I will stay on the passenger side of things.


----------



## TacMedic (Jul 1, 2015)

cruiseforever said:


> I think I will stay on the passenger side of things.


Yep, that side is fun, been on 7 cruises.  But was hoping to have someone else pay the bill for me and enjoy some of the sites.


----------



## AZmedic89 (Jul 19, 2015)

I applied to Princess well over a month ago.  My question is will I get something that tells me I've been rejected for the position.  In the online section where it says my submittals under actions it is blank, is this normal?  Also the job is no longer posted.


----------



## Old Man of the streets (Sep 15, 2015)

RMTMedic said:


> I applied right after they started using Paramedics a few years ago. They loved my qualifications, but the pay just wasn't what I wanted. I'm working offshore, 21 days on 21 days off making 60+/yr depending on assignment even more with benefits.  I'm the only medical person onboard so I do it all here.  Maybe if my assignment went away and I was going to take a 20K/yr pay cut I would re-apply.  If anyone is looking for Remote Medical work, look offshore.


I have considered off shore rig work before and frequently check Rigzone.com, but lately I have noticed that there are "offshore" requirements or experience needed before applying is even an option. I am 53 and at the end of an ambulance career. I maintain my NREMT-P, but haven't been on a truck in 2.5 years. When my former company had a R. I. F. and began combining departments (laying off managers) I took a job as a state employee. Currently working as a Safety Consultant III for the state and the agency I work for is less than desirable. I really want to move on. I like the idea of being at work for a set amount of time and then being off the same (21 on and 21 off) etc. This would give me more time to care for my father and help my mother.


----------



## Uk para (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi, new to the site. I'm a para from the uk. And princess are recruiting loads over here at the moment. I can't apply at the moment due to the fact I am currently completing my degree in critical care.
Just have a few questions.
1st. My wife is a nurse, have you guys ever heard of a due contract been used. Obviously it may make be a positive and a negative for them. 
Also was wondering (I no pay isn't realy discussed here and not asking to give out figures but) how much more are nurses on the paras. Obviously with us. Our joint income is more important than mine alone. 
2nd. I have university acredited training in minor illness, injury and advanced practice skills and assessment. Do they take these into account on ship and allow you more autonomy. 

Cheers in advance


----------



## TacMedic (Feb 21, 2016)

Good luck.  I have never seen figures on salaries.  That seems to be another dark secret.  Slightly bitter as I've tried my way at employment as a paramedic three times (U.S.) and I get nowhere with the company.


----------



## jaysonsd (Feb 21, 2016)

No, I put it up there when I first got hired.  US para starts 3200 with base experience, topped out at 3,667 at the end.  UK and Canada got paid more (probably related to the relative income based on national for each, buncha ******** considering my pay would fluctuate based on number of days in the month, theirs was a set amount).  

You have to think of this job as like a Naval corpsman, anything you can or willing to learn, they will teach you to use.

What's a due contract?


----------



## Uk para (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry I ment a duel contract, basically so we are imployed together and are on the same ship. It would be pointless for us if we saw the worlds seperatly


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 22, 2016)

I asked them this 2 years ago and they said it was not possible. Not sure if it thats still the policy


----------



## jaysonsd (Feb 22, 2016)

It's 'possible'.  I handed over to a South African medic, his wife had just joined a month before for training and taking over for the other medic.  But, generally, they stagger contracts so the whole medical team doesn't turn over in one or two weeks.  That being said, anything can happen because medics keep leaving


----------



## wynninio (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am a Paramedic working frontline in the UK. I have been offered a position with princess cruises after passing the interview and exam. Even after reading the mixed reviews on here I think it sounds a better environment than the  current frontline NHS is. I'm not sure if people outside of the Uk are aware of how much the NHS is struggling at present with workload and staff retention. I'd be happy to hear how people are getting on with princess cruises or if any others have applied? Also it looks like Royal Caribbean are following suit and will be looking to employ ship medics too. viva la revolution


----------



## TacMedic (Apr 21, 2016)

What was the "trick" to getting hired?  How long from application to offer?


----------



## wynninio (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello, not sure really. The clinical exam was straight forward and the interview was too. I think they are looking more at you as a person and your attitude rather than your clinical skills as you work as a team. They paid for my flight and hotel expenses and I was offered a job a week after the interview. The next bit can be more drawn out apparently. Need to get the medical, DBS check etc. Apparently they can take up to two months for that but once all thats completed you tell them how may weeks notice you require and they set you a date. Sounds a bit more streamlined but I suppose this thread started in 2012 so its 4 years in.


----------



## jaysonsd (Apr 21, 2016)

wynninio said:


> Also it looks like Royal Caribbean are following suit and will be looking to employ ship medics too. viva la revolution



I keep hearing this, google is not my friend with any info.  How did you find out?  PM me if you wanna update of info, have some contacts UK wise that have done several contracts.


----------



## wynninio (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Jayson, not worked out how to send a PM yet  I heard the royal caribbean rumour from a nurse who was at the assessment centre with me at the carnival group. She had worked for royal caribbean and her mate was in the midst of recruiting paramedics Yeh any UK contacts would be great as Id love to compare their experience. My fear is I get stuck on the ship where they don't let anything than 2 stripe officer mingle (hope it was a one off). I can put up with a room with no window but I suppose its only 4 months so if i don't like it I'll just come back to the Uk. Quite lucky in the UK as a paramedic can get a job anywhere in the country, they have a massive shortage. You still working for princess?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 22, 2016)

if anyone gets on board with any other companies they should definitely post about it!


----------



## wynninio (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I have my offer for the "grand princess' starting in July subject to visa, medical checks etc. Anyone worked on the Grand princess? Am I getting a room with no window and not allowed to mingle in the passenger areas due to not being a 2 stripe officer? haha can you tell Im dubious?


----------



## jaysonsd (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll pm you.


----------



## wynninio (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeh that'd be appreciated. I can't PM until I'm over a certain number of posts. Cheers.


----------



## Jonsey (May 11, 2016)

jaysonsd said:


> I'll pm you.


Hiya.  I'm a paramedic from London who'll be joining soon. Just waiting for the discussion about my start date.  Any tips or heads up would be appreciated.   Cheers. B


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 17, 2016)

For all you UK (or non-U.S. guys), which port(s) do you base yourself out of? The same as the U.S. guys or do you cover a different region? Also, if you sign a 4 month contract with princess, in that 4 months time how often do you get to return to your home port if you are not from the U.S. ?


----------



## TacMedic (May 21, 2016)

I submit my resume multiple times with PCL and never get an invite to proceed further in their process.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 17, 2016)

Sorry to dig up this old thing. Is anyone still working for Princess? Would be interesting to hear how things are going currently and also if the salary is the same?


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics (Dec 3, 2016)

Could I jump in here and ask a quick question? I had considered cruise medic as an option, but I'm married without children. So, we technically can pick up and go anytime. However, do these cruise jobs allow you to bring your spouse? Or is it set up to only accommodate the paramedic? Seems like if I couldn't bring my wife then it would be a pointless effort to try and obtain a job with a cruise ship.

Thanks,
M.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 3, 2016)

Nope. 4 month rotations. Once you accumulate enough time in service you can bring a guest aboard for a certain period of time. Otherwise she can apply seperately for a job on board, but hr told me it's still not guaranteed you'll be on the same vessel


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 3, 2016)

Bring your spouse!!?? How will you ever take on a ship wife if you do that????


----------



## Leon W (Apr 11, 2017)

I would like to know what the salary is for a Paramedic position? I've reading the post can't can't find any info on that.


----------



## Docraven311 (Nov 27, 2017)

I am thinking of applying. How does everyone who is already working for Princess like it? I have read good and bad. Just wanted to hear what current people working on board think.


----------



## Sea Medic (Nov 27, 2017)

Docraven311 said:


> I am thinking of applying. How does everyone who is already working for Princess like it? I have read good and bad. Just wanted to hear what current people working on board think.


You’re going to get opinions from both sides.  I did 4 contracts and would still be doing them but I got a job on land that I couldn’t pass up.  My advice is if you are in a position to be able to go, apply and try it.  At the end of the day if you get the job you’re going to be a paramedic on a cruise ship sailing the world.  I was fortunate to check several places off my bucket list and do things I couldn’t have imagined all while getting paid fairly decently with few bad days or experiences. 

Good luck.


----------



## Docraven311 (Nov 27, 2017)

Do the medics mostly work Caribbean ships or do they do any of the other cruises? Just curious.


----------



## Docraven311 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sea Medic said:


> You’re going to get opinions from both sides.  I did 4 contracts and would still be doing them but I got a job on land that I couldn’t pass up.  My advice is if you are in a position to be able to go, apply and try it.  At the end of the day if you get the job you’re going to be a paramedic on a cruise ship sailing the world.  I was fortunate to check several places off my bucket list and do things I couldn’t have imagined all while getting paid fairly decently with few bad days or experiences.
> 
> Good luck.




Do the medics mostly work Caribbean ships or do they do any of the other cruises? Just curious.


----------



## jaysonsd (Nov 27, 2017)

Unless they expanded, it's the Regal class ships and Grand class ships except for the Crown.  So that's everything here.  You can cross reference to see which ships are where, but you're seeing a lot of US shores actually.  Let us know if you get picked up, haven't heard of US medics getting tapped anymore.


----------



## Decepticon Medic (Nov 29, 2017)

They are starting to hire more U.K. Medics and some South African medics as well. We still have a decent amount of US medics but most are leaving for multiple reasons, mistreatment, fed up, schedule, money, etc. Depends on the time of the year which ports you're in. Caribbean typically Sept - Mar. then may be Baltic or Mediterranean depending on the ship. Apr - sept will be Alaska. You'll have some Hawaii routes and mexican riv routes. Again all depends on the ship. Then you have Aus and New Zealand and Asia as well.


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 1, 2017)

Decepticon Medic said:


> We still have a decent amount of US medics but most are leaving for multiple reasons, mistreatment, fed up, schedule, money, etc.


doesn't exactly sound like a ringing endorsement that it's a good job to have......


----------



## jaysonsd (Dec 1, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> doesn't exactly sound like a ringing endorsement that it's a good job to have......



Haha, that discussion is a long one.  But PCL created a position that had some benefits over the nurse (24 hour shift rotations for one) with those same benefits contingent on your senior nurse determining them.  It could be awesome or it could suck or something in between.  You get to learn all these awesome skills and transfer none of them to another job back shoreside.  And when US medics found out 1. the UK medics were getting paid more for the same job, 2. had no health insurance or benefits off contract (where nurses/doctors do, and quite shady considering ACA rolled out during my tenure), 3. couldn't maintain their old career given the rotations, 4. and could end up with more responsibilities than the higher ranked nurses who were making more and doing less (potentially of course), that employee pool dried to the peeps that just like to PARTY!

But I don't regret it, met my wife on ships.


----------



## Docraven311 (Dec 3, 2017)

Decepticon Medic said:


> They are starting to hire more U.K. Medics and some South African medics as well. We still have a decent amount of US medics but most are leaving for multiple reasons, mistreatment, fed up, schedule, money, etc. Depends on the time of the year which ports you're in. Caribbean typically Sept - Mar. then may be Baltic or Mediterranean depending on the ship. Apr - sept will be Alaska. You'll have some Hawaii routes and mexican riv routes. Again all depends on the ship. Then you have Aus and New Zealand and Asia as well.



Interesting with the Aus, New Zealand and Asia routes, especially since the wife and I are looking at moving to the Philippines here soon.


----------



## Matchbox (Dec 24, 2017)

Hey Y'all....

This tread has been super helpful.... Whats the word on the streets? Seems like PCL is looking to hire again for the medic position.... can anyone shed any light on this? is a hiring push happening now?


----------



## isthisthrereallife (May 23, 2018)

hopefully you are all getting on ok - had a call back for an in person interview plus clinical paper/ - couldn't find much about those specifically - if you have constructive advice please could you PM or post on here, thank you great thread and help from you guys and ladies


----------



## Sea Medic (May 23, 2018)

What are they looking for in a clinical paper?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 23, 2018)

I have applied twice, once this year, once last year. Never herd back


----------



## Decepticon Medic (May 24, 2018)

They are hiring again right now and are putting quite a few people through training classes and the like, unfortunately you won't be finding salary ranges because it is based off your experience and how well you are at negotiating your salary as well. They are a bit short on medical staff at this stage so it is a good time in order to get into it at the moment. Check the website again and reapply.


----------



## JNEU24 (Apr 11, 2019)

Any news about current hiring needs for paramedics with Princess? I applied a few months ago but haven’t heard anything. Any info or advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Jan 13, 2022)

Great thread, thanks to everybody that has contributed!

Norwegian paramedic here, interested in giving this a try.
I did a cultural representative program in WDW 10 years ago, and had the best time of my life there, despite having the ****tiest job I have ever had (and the lowest pay). Had it not been for me having a kid now I would do it again years ago (except now it's not possible anyways bc covid). 
I have worked a bit as a medic on sort of a cruise/ferry here in Norway and I found it a bit difficult to get to know people there. Part of it was probably that I was the only medical person on board, so I usually worked alone and was not part of a team or group like all of the other crew members. It was also part time, so I didn't work the full rotation like the rest of the crew, just 4 days every 28 days, which probably also made it a bit trickier becoming a part of the crew. 
The job itself was pretty alright, a lot of similarities to how some the descriptions of the PCL job, except I was alone and did everything myself. 

Is it easy to get to know the other crew members on board? 
I guess it differs, but for the most part, what are the motivation of the other crew members? Are they there for the money or the experience?
Is the crew a good mix of people from all over the world or is a large percentage of the crew from one or a few countries? 

From what I have read in this thread the experiences as a paramedic differ wildly. 
What I would hope for working on a cruise is at least a couple of days off per week, getting to know people from a lot of different countries, being able to work out regularly, good food, and hopefully be able to see a couple of places during my rotation. It's the social bit I'm mostly interested in I guess, having spent most of my spare time the last 7 years being a father and my social life has been on the back burner for quite some time. If it would be just half as fun as in Disney I can put up with a lot of boring tasks at work.
Are my expectations realistic or am I likely to be disappointed?

What are the things you can do on board when you're off duty?

Do you stay on one ship per rotation or can you be relocated to another ship mid-rotation? 

If you work during Christmas, is there any chance of having your family visiting?

Is it an option after having stayed with the company for a while to just do one 4(+-) month rotation per year? 
It would be perfect to escape Norway around August/September when the summer is over and come back again around Christmas. The rest of the year is fine (or great) here, but the fall is really depressing and seems never-ending. Being away from my son 8 out of 12 months is fine for a couple of years but not every year for the next 5-10 years, or however long I would stick it out with PCL.

Assuming we are over the worst of the pandemic and things start returning to normal during the next 6 months or so, how are the chances of getting a job in the near future? Has the paramedics moved on to different careers or are a bunch of medics lined up and ready to go now?

I also have some questions regarding my personal situation, but I'll PM some of you who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 18, 2022)

Just as an FYI - Carnival has paramedic positions posted on their website..


----------



## FiremanMike (Jan 18, 2022)

As I wrap up my RN, I am curious - how much different/better is the RN's life on board than the medic?


----------



## BeachMedic (Jan 19, 2022)

RN's probably get more money but don't do the 24 hour first responder shifts of the medics. They sit in the clinic all day and with patients all day.


----------



## FFPBob (Mar 13, 2022)

Greetings to all, 35 year medic and looking for a change of pace and life. Started early on in ambulance when it was all small family businesses, then 29 years FD in a high gang land community with 15 plus ALS contacts daily.

Got into the medic life after pronouncing my son one Cmas eve, so the work and helping others beyond the basic medic slap and roll is important to me.

Everything I had read over the past months seems to fill a need; the continuance of care far beyond the usual drop them off and bail. Daughter is an RN, mother was an RN, this provides something  more intimate and expanded scope. 

The money is irrelevant, I am retiring. A person needs a reason to wake up in the morning, why not in a different port. Came from a early life of sales, Dale Carnegie trained so people have and are  my business. I can hold a conversation with genuine interest, a great pleasure learning about others.

I will be asking some questions…

Bob


----------

